# New WCG-TPU team member welcome thread



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2010)

NOTE:  This thread is for new members of our WCG team as reflected in the user movement section for the WCG-TPU team.

I know we normally do this in the team thread, but someone who's new here wouldn't know to look there and things can scroll off pretty quickly anyway.  So I'm setting up this thread.  We'll see how it works out I guess.

Anyway, welcome to DevonHarris who joined yesterday (11/28/2010).

Feel free to ask any questions you might have.  There is a wealth of info in Ion's WCG basics thread if you want someplace to start.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 29, 2010)

good idea


----------



## HammerON (Nov 29, 2010)

Yep it is
Thanks twilyth


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

I think you should wait for the members to chime in themselves, this way you arent welcoming all of our spam members with people who may actually contribute to our forums


----------



## Kreij (Nov 29, 2010)

You may want to reserve this thread for new crunchers. You've welcomed at least one spammer  that have been bannned.

Just a tip.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Bump for a new member:
> mattsmalls4 - Joined Today (29/11/2010)
> Welcome to TPU! Be sure to fill out your systems specs here and come join us in the forums; hope you enjoy it here!





scaminatrix said:


> And a welcome to:
> KurtUtz5
> joined today (29/11/2010)
> 
> To other new members: if we've missed you out; just let us know by posting here.



OK, I'm not sure who these other people are but I had intended this thread to be a welcome for new WCG-TPU team members and not just people who join TPU.  I guess that's my fault for not making that clear from the title and OP.  I'll fix that now.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2010)

OK, looks like I can't change the thread title, only the post title, so I've sent a message to the mods.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 30, 2010)

Many sorrys, deleting posts now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

no need to be sorry guys, you did it for a good reason,  and i think its great with a thread like this

but yeah, as mods says, let the newcomers chime in themselves


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no need to be sorry guys, you did it for a good reason,  and i think its great with a thread like this
> 
> but yeah, as mods says, let the newcomers chime in themselves


I'm not sure what the difference is between doing it in the team thread and having a dedicated thread.  I've seen new members welcomed before and think it's a great idea.  I was only trying to improve on it.  So I don't know where this idea about letting new members introduce themselves comes from because i don't believe that is currently our practice.

Personally, if I were to join a team here, even after having been a tpu member for a while, I would never introduce myself but it would be nice to see that the team at least notices who is coming and going.  I wouldn't mind having a post to recognize the fact that I'd joined.  It's not like it obliges me to do anything.  And if I were on the fence about saying anything like why I joined or what I was looking to get out of the experience, seeing a post officially welcoming me would probably give me the impetus to make that post.

I just think it's common courtesy and lets us show our appreciation.  If there are good reasons not to do this, I'd be interested in hearing them.


----------



## qubit (Nov 30, 2010)

twilyth, I like your idea of having this thread. TPU is all about friendliness, so this thread is very much in that spirit and I support it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone for welcoming Devon to TPU's WCG team 
I helped get WCG set up on her laptop, a 2ghz PentDC.  She doesn't know how much it's going to be on, but it's a start.

I'll be giving her a bit of help as soon as I have time to switch some of the comps over 

dsipal is another one who I've helped to get crunching, I'd like all of you to welcome him as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome to both of you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2010)

Bienvenidas!


----------



## mjkmike (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the team Devon and dsipal.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2010)

Devon Harris & Devin Sipal


----------



## twilyth (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome hks777.  

Be sure to check out the WCG essentials sticky - lots of good stuff even if you've been doing it for a while.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 11, 2011)

Apologies to those I missed in December.

Welcome to:

2010-12-28 	spy14 		
2010-12-22 	PrimoJones 		
2010-12-20 	Fjordmonkey 		
2010-12-18 	xbonez


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

A warm welcome to all new members, regardless of your output


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

^^What he just said


----------



## twilyth (Jan 12, 2011)

A warm welcome to marlow.durbin - joining today, 1/11/11 (at 11:11).  OK kidding about the time, but I can hope.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually he registered yesterday, sorry to spoil your fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> A warm welcome to marlow.durbin - joining today, 1/11/11 (at 11:11).  OK kidding about the time, but I can hope.



Welcome aboard buddy, you'll have tons of fun here.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to ThePutzer - joining today, Jan. 17, 2011


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard, we'll do everything we can to make sure you enjoy your stay


----------



## Bow (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the greatest team in WCG History.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Amen


----------



## twilyth (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to Mydog who joins us from Xtremesystems and brings with him an impressive arsenal.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2011)

Second that


----------



## twilyth (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to Binarymage joining today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard buddy.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad to have you on the team Binarymage.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome to AdrianX joining today.

Make sure you let us know if you have any questions or issues with boinc.  I know people say this about their own teams all the time, but we really are one of the best, friendliest and most dedicated teams on WCG.     Double on the friendly part - and helpful.  check out our 'crunchers helping crunchers' thread.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

Second that twilyth. 
That's why I joined this team. I had been on another one (I didn't even crunch for WCG), but I somehow got onto the forums, read a bit, and was really impressed with how nice and helpful everyone was. Communities like this are rare on the web, in my experience. Here, everyone really helps each other out, and is positive and uplifting.

Thank you awesome people for being one of the best web communities I have ever experienced!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Welcome to AdrianX joining today.
> 
> Make sure you let us know if you have any questions or issues with boinc.  I know people say this about their own teams all the time, but we really are one of the best, friendliest and most dedicated teams on WCG.     Double on the friendly part - and helpful.  check out our 'crunchers helping crunchers' thread.



And a huge welcome from all of the team!!! Glad to see a new member join this awesome team!



BinaryMage said:


> Second that twilyth.
> That's why I joined this team. I had been on another one (I didn't even crunch for WCG), but I somehow got onto the forums, read a bit, and was really impressed with how nice and helpful everyone was. Communities like this are rare on the web, in my experience. Here, everyone really helps each other out, and is positive and uplifting.
> 
> Thank you awesome people for being one of the best web communities I have ever experienced!



Oh yea, that is exactly why I am a part of this community, not only the WCG team, but the forums as a whole. This is by far one of the best internet communities on the net!!! 

Fricking TPU rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to TheGrapist joining today.

Let us know if you're new to BOINC and don't hesitate to ask any questions you might have.  This is a no-snarkiness zone.  Well, at least until you get to know us anyway.  MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

j/k.  

edit:  thanks to mjkmike for the heads up


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome TheGrapist. Nice name, by the way. As twilyth said, we'll answer any questions you might have. (Wow, a week with this team & I'm already saying "We'll) Anyway, congrats on joining the best WCG team on earth!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Second that twilyth.
> That's why I joined this team. I had been on another one (I didn't even crunch for WCG), but I somehow got onto the forums, read a bit, and was really impressed with how nice and helpful everyone was. Communities like this are rare on the web, in my experience. Here, everyone really helps each other out, and is positive and uplifting.
> 
> Thank you awesome people for being one of the best web communities I have ever experienced!



Glad you like the community.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool man, Grap joined the team!!! Awesome to see ya jump in man


----------



## twilyth (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to 15th Warlock joining today!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome indeed! Enjoy your stay, because you won't ever leave!

Just Kidding.

Congrats on joining the team, 15th Warlock.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you, you guys rock! 

I joined by Ion's request, but I haven't seen him around in a while.

I posted in the old thread by mistake, nevertheless, hope I can contribute to the team 

BTW, do you guys know if I can help with my PS3 also? Is there a PS3 client?

Once more, thank you guys for the warm welcome


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 14, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> BTW, do you guys know if I can help with my PS3 also? Is there a PS3 client?



WCG to my knowledge does not have a PS3 client. (Maybe run Linux on your PS3, then run WCG Linux client? I don't know if that would work...)
However, Folding@home does (go here), if you wanted to contribute to the techPowerUp! folding@home team.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 14, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> WCG to my knowledge does not have a PS3 client. (Maybe run Linux on your PS3, then run WCG Linux client? I don't know if that would work...)
> However, Folding@home does (go here), if you wanted to contribute to the techPowerUp! folding@home team.



Thanks, will look into that, sadly I cannot install Linux to my PS3 anymore, but I'll download the F@H client 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## twilyth (Feb 14, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Welcome indeed! Enjoy your stay, because you won't ever leave!
> 
> Just Kidding.
> 
> Congrats on joining the team, 15th Warlock.



Shhhhh.  What are we going to when they find out that you AREN'T kidding?  Do we need to send you out for re-education - AGAIN?


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe you need to improve your new user torture - I mean training - program.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you, you guys rock!
> 
> I joined by Ion's request, but I haven't seen him around in a while.
> 
> ...



Yeah ION is just taking some time off, but he'll be back sooner than we know.   Thanks for joining, you won't regret it.


----------



## adrianx (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks for all (I'm not a new user of techpowerup)


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 14, 2011)

I have recently joined this forum and i am more than happy to say that this is one of the best forums on the Web. 

Thanks guys your all very helpful
Keep up the brillant work


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for joining and congratulations! 
Glad to have you on the team.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to Rado D and sy5tem joining today. 

We're very happy to have you.  If you feel like it, post here and introduce yourselves.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome indeed!  
We have an awesome team here at TPU; you'll never want to leave!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Welcome to Rado D and sy5tem joining today.
> 
> We're very happy to have you.  If you feel like it, post here and introduce yourselves.




Indeed, welcome and as Twilyth stated, feel free to introduce yourselves. 




BinaryMage said:


> Welcome indeed!
> We have an awesome team here at TPU; you'll never want to leave!



Of course you will want to shy clear of Binary if you do post

Just kidding Binary

As always, we really try to get business done, yet have fun and give each other some crap as well


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to SvB4EvA who joined on March 4th.  Sorry for the lateness SvB4EvA.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Welcome to SvB4EvA who joined on March 4th.  Sorry for the lateness SvB4EvA.



Dang it Twilyth your not suppose to be that late man

And yes!!! Welcome SvB4EvA


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to the best team ever!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard SvB4EvA, if you ever need anything don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to Domestic_Ginger who joins today


----------



## Bow (Mar 26, 2011)

WELCOME


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome Domestic_Ginger!!! Glad you joined the most awesome WGC Crunching team on the net man!!!!!

Post some information man, we want to get to know ya man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome aboard buddy, if you have any questions or need anything shoot me a PM and I'll get you headed in the right direction.    Thank you for joining and I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to ChewyBrownSuga who joins today


----------



## neoreif (Mar 28, 2011)

Heads up guys! We have a guest from Extreme Systems joining us today! I hope he's stayin for keeps! 

Warm welcome to: NF_Blake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blake (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard Blake, hope you enjoy your stay here!!!!  What you got crunching?


----------



## Blake (Mar 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard Blake, hope you enjoy your stay here!!!!  What you got crunching?



8 core Skulltrail & 16 core AMD 4x4.
Also building a SR-2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW, nice builds!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet! Glad to have you, TPU likes to steal XS members.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 29, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Sweet! Glad to have you, TPU likes to steal XS members.



"Likes" is a little strong.  We regret that a competing team has lost a valued member but we're also happy to welcome new members wherever they might be from.  So the experience is what you would call . . . . . ummmm . . . . let's say, bitter-sweet.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a little friendly competition.  Though twilyth is right, it doesn't matter who you crunch for, just that you crunch. But we're glad to have you anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

XS has a great group of guys, but as I've said before I'll say it again.  I approached them once with a proposition purely out of the heart of the TPU team and they turned us down like if we didn't even exist.  Poorly handled when it was just something that was been done in memory of one of the greatest crunchers to ever live, but guess that's why I crunch for TPU and not for XS.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember that and also found it very disappointing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blake said:


> 8 core Skulltrail & 16 core AMD 4x4.
> Also building a SR-2.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 29, 2011)

Blake said:


> 8 core Skulltrail & 16 core AMD 4x4.
> Also building a SR-2.



Welcome to the team. Sweet rigs, sure they give one hell of a PPD. 

I'm one of the quiet ones on the team and only have my Q9650 going, but I'm doing what I can with it. Hell, it's good enough that I'm in the top 65 in all catagories, PPD, results returned and run time. All in honor of my Dad who is a colon cancer survivor and Grandpa who had Alzphimers.


----------



## neoreif (Mar 29, 2011)

Same as BarbaricSoul here! Q9650 FTW! But I'd had help to get to the palce where I am now from one of our own, 

ERazerHead!

So we all just have to chug on and crunch for those people who are needing it most!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

@barbaric

That's why we crunch brotha, keep at it!!!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to A31Chris who joins today as new (not coming from another team)


----------



## Bow (Apr 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad to have you!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to nesshin who joins today as new (not coming from another team)


----------



## xenocide (Apr 11, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Welcome to nesshin who joins today as new (not coming from another team)



Yea that's actually me. 

I ran it for 1 night and have been having issues lately (mainly my accidental deletion of all my music--102GB) so I haven't really gotten a chance to keep it up and running.  I'll try to remember to let it go either\both when I get home and go to bed and when I come back into work tonight.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 11, 2011)

Blake said:


> 16 core AMD 4x4.



Socket F or G34?

Welcome to team TPU BTW


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Apr 11, 2011)

Just seen this and thanks for the welcome.

I'm only using a B50 (unlocked 550) and a 5850. I'm not going 24/7 but any spare cores I'm not using I'll crunch on while on my computer.

If anyone has a spare ATi card and wants to help out the milkyway@home project then please sign up there's plenty of points to be had. (Someone did mention they were not taking people on atm but that might have changed).


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 11, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Socket F or G34?
> 
> Welcome to team TPU BTW



Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 8350 = Socket F (1207)

You two should talk....it seems like there is more paw in these chips...


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 12, 2011)

Domestic_ginger said:


> Just seen this and thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I'm only using a B50 (unlocked 550) and a 5850. I'm not going 24/7 but any spare cores I'm not using I'll crunch on while on my computer.
> 
> If anyone has a spare ATi card and wants to help out the milkyway@home project then please sign up there's plenty of points to be had. (Someone did mention they were not taking people on atm but that might have changed).



I think they're still taking people on - I crunched milkyway for a bit. The team isn't very active, though.


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Apr 12, 2011)

Bit of an understatement!


----------



## Blake (Apr 13, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Socket F or G34?
> 
> Welcome to team TPU BTW



Thanks, It's a Socket F running 8350's. It does about 38,000 PPD, got it during a good buy over at XS.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to Lemi who joins as new and passes his/her first milestone today as well


----------



## BinaryMage (May 15, 2011)

A warm welcome to rickss69, who joins us today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2011)

Welcome Rick!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 28, 2011)

*A belated welcome to 	kevinheraiz.  *  

Let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2011)

twilyth said:


> *A belated welcome to 	kevinheraiz.  *
> 
> Let us know if we can help in any way.



If you can, check out this thread.  Has pretty much everything you need.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## twilyth (Jul 24, 2011)

Yet another belated welcome to *PHaS3* who joined us on 6/28.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2011)

Wooohoo!  Haven't seen him posting at all though, would be great if he posted in here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright fellas, welcome our newest member deathwish.  He's only crunching with a E8400 for now, but he just received today a QX 9650 that will be crunching shortly.  Warm welcome!!! !


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

I told him to drop by and chat, but he's at school right now.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys, super happy to be part of the team. 

I am looking forward to contributing as much as I can.

Like chicken said, I'm in the process of a few upgrades which will hopefully bring my number up. Chicken is currently running my extreme for the moment. I should have it up and running some time mid next week.

I also upgraded my video card, and will be getting another one soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard . Check out our other threads so we can all have a chit chat there.


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to the Team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2011)

Just wanted to welcome our newest member N-Gen.  Welcome to the team bud!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to kcremona who joined us yesterday.   Remember to knock one back for the team (but only if you're old enough).

Note:  This word of encouragement is not valid in Texas or Florida.  It has not been reviewed by the FDA, FTC, BATF or DEA for compliance with federal or state statutes or regulation.  Be encouraged at your own risk.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard!  PM us if you need anything or post up. : toast:


----------



## twilyth (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the_mad_shot and joeyck.  I think other new members since November have been welcomed in other team threads, but if we missed you or you just want to introduce yourself, please post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome guys


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. I have been crunching seti but wanted to do more. I been looking at WCG an decided to take a leap. Maybe I will be able to help in some small way.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks. I have been crunching seti but wanted to do more. I been looking at WCG an decided to take a leap. Maybe I will be able to help in some small way.



"Maybe I will be able to help in some small way." Every little bit always helps bro!!!!!!! Glad your aboard this awesome Crunching team!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> "Maybe I will be able to help in some small way." Every little bit always helps bro!!!!!!! Glad your aboard this awesome Crunching team!!!




Here to stay and the parts I got from you are going to help. I already have the board in action and crunching. The stuff on the way is going to power another cruncher.


----------



## elemelek (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys! I visit TPU for like forever, but just as of late i decided ill join some crunching  So i registered on forum and i hope ill help TPU WCG team a little bit.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 18, 2012)

Big welcome to the Team elemelek.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the team.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Big welcome to the Team elemelek.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Welcome to the team.



+1

Welcome to the best damn crunching team on the net.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2012)

elemelek said:


> Hey guys! I visit TPU for like forever, but just as of late i decided ill join some crunching  So i registered on forum and i hope ill help TPU WCG team a little bit.



Welcome.  You'll enjoy your stay here man, gauranteed.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, my machine and I are on the team and crunching 

4 projects are going at about 4% complete and a whole bunch wating to go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome buddy glad you are joining.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Welcome buddy glad you are joining.



Thanks Guys- 4 smaller tasks done and counting


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

cool once the bug hits you'll want to crunch on everything you can.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> cool once the bug hits you'll want to crunch on everything you can.



A few hours in and am feeling it already


----------



## Bow (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

Norton said:


> A few hours in and am feeling it already



Oh...  it gets way worse.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh...  it gets way worse.



Welocome to the team Norton.  Only been a member for two years and with 8Mill they still make me post everything.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh...  it gets way worse.



Awesome



mjkmike said:


> Welocome to the team Norton.  Only been a member for two years and with 8Mill they still make me post everything.



Thanks


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just want to welcome "Daimus" to the team!! Joined today. 

Be sure to post and let us know what brought ya to our awesome Crunching team.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to the team Daimus 

Good to have you on-board


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome Daimus, to the team.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome to the team Daimus,  be sure to check out Ion's thread here //http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593 

This is a small team with a big heart.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard.  Greatest team ever, nuff said.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words, guys! I joined the WCG/BOINC project a few hours ago and I like what they do my computers. Well done, TPU team, the greatest WCG Team!

P.S. First wrote on the wrong thread, do not judge strictly newcomer...


----------



## Daimus (Mar 19, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Ion's thread here //http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593
> 
> This is a small team with a big heart.



Thanks for the link mjkmike, I have a little understanding that as a yes 



> Be sure to post and let us know what brought ya to our awesome Crunching team.


I am quite a while watching your friendly team and the great matter with science, you are doing. I wanted to take part, just a little help to a great team.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> greatest WCG Team!



Damn right!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thanks for the link mjkmike, I have a little understanding that as a yes
> 
> 
> I am quite a while watching your friendly team and the great matter with science, you are doing. I wanted to take part, just a* little help *to a great team.



Welcome aboard!  Any little help is always a great help.


----------



## KieX (Mar 19, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Thank you for your kind words, guys! I joined the WCG/BOINC project a few hours ago and I like what they do my computers. Well done, TPU team, the greatest WCG Team!
> 
> P.S. First wrote on the wrong thread, do not judge strictly newcomer...



Welcome! It wasn't the wrong thread. You had questions; was the right place to ask them.

Let us know if you need any help with setting up those computers you had.

Anyway, glad you've joined us, hope your stay is enjoyable!


----------



## drkshdwltng (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought I'd knock the dust off this thread for you guys.

I've been crunching for about 5 days now.  I have three machines running and I'm working on the fourth.  I have my eye on that 10th slice of pie. 

I do have a question about the difference between the point generation displayed on our WCG profile vs the points reported through the various sites linked in the TPU WCG stats thread Fitseries3 authored.  Is this just the difference between points claimed and points granted?


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2012)

drkshdwltng said:


> I thought I'd knock the dust off this thread for you guys.
> 
> I've been crunching for about 5 days now.  I have three machines running and I'm working on the fourth.  I have my eye on that 10th slice of pie.
> 
> I do have a question about the difference between the point generation displayed on our WCG profile vs the points reported through the various sites linked in the TPU WCG stats thread Fitseries3 authored.  Is this just the difference between points claimed and points granted?



Welcome aboard  Great to have another cruncher on the team!

To answer the question I believe you are asking:
WCG points are 7x larger than the BOINC points reported from other sources (i.e. 7 WCG pts= 1 BOINC pts). I not really sure why they do it this way... maybe one of our other members can chime in on this.
Other items:
- Our Daily Numbers posts- WCG points
- Milestones and Pie- BOINC points
- Cruncher badge- 100,000 BOINC points

I think this will help. If you have any other questions you can ask us here or in our team thread.

Again..Welcome Aboard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2012)

Yep, as said above, WCG points are seven times your BOINC points and vice versa.   Welcome aboard.


----------



## drkshdwltng (Apr 13, 2012)

That makes sense.

Thanks for the info guys.  You all seem like a pretty friendly and helpful group and I'm looking forward to doing some crunching with you.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 13, 2012)

drkshdwltng said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.  You all seem like a pretty friendly and helpful group and I'm looking forward to doing some crunching with you.



 Welcome aboard man!!! We have a great bunch crunching. Awesome WCG team!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Welcome aboard man!!! We have a great *bunch crunching*. Awesome WCG team!!!



or is it a *crunching bunch* I can never remember


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> or is it a *crunching bunch* I can never remember



 I think it is a bunch of crunchers crunching a bunch. 

See, we are pretty much a bunch of clowns in reality.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

*New Member!!! ChristTheGreat joins WCG-TPU*

ChristTheGreat has joined Team TPU as our newest cruncher 

Please join me in welcoming him to the team 

Welcome Aboard!!!

View attachment 46683


----------



## Daimus (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome ChristTheGreat!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome ChristTheGreat hope you enjoy your stay at the plaza del Tpu wcg crunchers and stuffs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Norton (Apr 20, 2012)

*New Member Ryo129 Joins WCG-TPU*

*We have a new member Today!!!*

*Welcome to the Team---  **Ryo129 *


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcomme Ryo129!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome Ryo129    Please Please, try the fish


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome Ryo129.
  You just joined the best dam team there is.  If you have questions just post.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> You just joined the best dam team there is



DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## Norton (Apr 26, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU team member... spout23*

We have a new team member....

*Welcome spout23 to team TPU *

Stop by and drop in a post when you have a chance. We have a great crew here!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey spout23, welcome to the team.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

For all new members, don't forget to check this thread out, has all you need to know and all the threads you need to check in to 


Ion's WCG Essentials Thread


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

*New Team Member- okidna joins WCG-TPU, A novice1 returns to the team*

We have a new member today!!!

Welcome *okidna* to the team 


Also, *A novice1 *has rejoined the team (from XtremeSystems).... welcome back!!!  

Post and say Hi when you have a chance....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome okidna to the greatest team there is.


Welcome back to the crunching world A novice1.


----------



## Norton (Apr 27, 2012)

I just checked FreeDC and it looks like we have added about 20 new members to the team since January


----------



## twilyth (Apr 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> I just checked FreeDC and it looks like we have added about 20 new members to the team since January



Wow.  Not bad.

Edit - love the sustainable water badge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 27, 2012)

I know two of those 20 new crunchers.


----------



## okidna (Apr 27, 2012)

Norton said:


> We have a new member today!!!
> 
> Welcome *okidna* to the team
> 
> ...





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Welcome okidna to the greatest team there is.
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the crunching world A novice1.



Thanks guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard fellas!   Glad to have you back Anovice!


----------



## A novice (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome sorry I haven't got a lot to bring to the table this time


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2012)

A novice said:


> Thanks for the welcome sorry I haven't got a lot to bring to the table this time



You're so modest

I bet you have a lot frequent flyer miles with all the camping that you do


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome okidna!!!

Welcome also A novice!

This is the best team!!!! have good crunch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL @Bogmali's comment!


----------



## A novice (Apr 28, 2012)

bogmali said:


> You're so modest
> 
> I bet you have a lot frequent flyer miles with all the camping that you do



I do like that, I have been around the world a few times but I have given up the tent and now use a caravan


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the team Arjai.  Just post i you need help.


----------



## Norton (May 1, 2012)

mjmike beat me to it 

Welcome to the Team Arjai 

You got your 1st milestone too! Will be on tonights milestone post


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2012)

*T4C Fantasy joins team WCG-TPU*

5/13/2012- *T4C Fantasy *joins team WCG-TPU 

Welcome to the team!!!  

If you need any assistance feel free to post on our team threads or PM a member


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Greatest team out there T4C Fantasy


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2012)

*RAMMIE rejoins Team WCG-TPU*

*We have a Team member back Today!!!*

*Welcome Back to the Team---  **RAMMIE*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 23, 2012)

Welcome back Rammie


----------



## stinger608 (May 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> We have a Team member back Today!!!
> 
> Welcome Back to the Team--- RAMMIE





 Awesome!!!!!!! 

Welcome back man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2012)

Welcome back RAMMIE, nice to have you back!


----------



## Daimus (May 23, 2012)

Welcome back RAMMIE!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 23, 2012)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2012)

Welcome sir!


----------



## KieX (May 23, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU team member- agent00skid*

*We have a new team member today!*

*Welcome to Team TPU-* *agent00skid* 

Stop by and say hello if you get a chance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome to the team agent00skid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard to the greatest team evar!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard to the greatest team evar!!!



He no lie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn right


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU team member- EricErwin*

*We have a new team member today!*

*Welcome to Team TPU- EricErwin*


----------



## popswala (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the team. Don't be shy. If you have any questions or anything. Feel free to ask. Where just an enter button a way lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard bud


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice to have you on board EricErwin.


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome EricErwin 

You joined a great team here!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Welcome EricErwin
> 
> You joined a great team here!!!



Ditto!


----------



## Bow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Welcome EricErwin
> 
> You joined a great team here!!!



I agree 

Welcome man!


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU team member- kpresler rejoins today*

*We have a new team member today!*

*Welcome back to Team WCG-TPU-* *kpresler* 

Stop by and say hello if you get a chance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the team kpresler


----------



## popswala (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweet. Welcome to greatest place in the web.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Welcome to the team kpresler



That would be Ion and he is an old friend of TPU.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Cool glad to have old friends back with us.


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> That would be Ion and he is an old friend of TPU.



then welcome back to both of you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep, ION is back.  He was gone for a bit.  Definitely nice to have him back.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a MIA asst. Capt. and didn't even know it.  Good to have the second in command back though and nice to meet you man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We had a MIA asst. Capt. and didn't even know it.  Good to have the second in command back though and nice to meet you man.



He was really helpful before he left and did a lot for the team (which everyone does, not favoring anybody here).  So I decided to reward him with a custom title.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice,  that does show appreciation there Capt.


----------



## popswala (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats a nice title. How you get titles? after so many posts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2012)

After 5,000 posts you do.  You can replace the stars under your name with a custom title. 

You have to PM a site administrator for that though.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello just joined WCG yesterday!
My question is what do i have to do to get that?
See the Screenshot for more info!
Screenshot below





I hope anyone can reply me quick!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> After 5,000 posts you do.  You can replace the stars under your name with a custom title.



All I need is to welcome 3,320 more TPU-WCG Cruncher members!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2012)

gopal said:


> Hello just joined WCG yesterday!
> My question is what do i have to do to get that?
> See the Screenshot for more info!
> Screenshot below
> ...



100,000 points on our team stats, and to get all 5 stars your daily output has to be like 12,500 points per day.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> 100,000 points on our team stats, and to get all 5 stars your daily output has to be like 12,500 points per day.



How much output do i need for atleast 1 star!

Hello anyone here!

Check out my thread
[thread=168892]You can request avatars for WCG here![/thread]


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

gopal said:


> How much output do i need for atleast 1 star!



I think 1000 ppd/day but that's a question you should ask in this thread because this thread here is a welcome thread. You should be done with this thread now.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks, Check my thread
[thread=168892]You can request avatars for WCG here![/thread]


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> All I need is to welcome 3,320 more TPU-WCG Cruncher members!



Do As CA said and you will get the badge and 1.5 stars.


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- Doc41 joins today*

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Doc41* joins today

Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hello when you have a chance.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome Doc41


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome Doc41. 

Its nice to see ppl still joining. The more the merrier.


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, it's an honor to join the team
I saw that WCG is more flexible compared to F@H, in folding you can use both CPU and GPU but it'll use them @100% all the time and that effects my daily usage because i only have my main rig to do work on, but i can have more control over WCG and it's easy to configure.

btw do you have certain projects to work on or anything will do?


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

any of the projects that falls under wcg. other groups may have diff projects but we get mostly the same ones with the excption of beta's once in a while if you set it to get them. beta's are all up to you though.


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 15, 2012)

That's good to know, i just started so i'm going easy so far only on 4 projects.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 15, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> That's good to know, i just started so i'm going easy so far only on 4 projects.



As most anyone here will say, Thanks and every bit counts! From personal knowledge, I know this team to be made up of some extraordinary people. I'm sure you will like it here! Oh, and, WELCOME!!


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome Doc41.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> That's good to know, i just started so i'm going easy so far only on 4 projects.



Welcome to the team! 

Here's my method for determining what projects to run (I create different device profiles that give only certain projects):
- For a computer with very little RAM (like my C2D laptop), I give it only Computing For Clean Water and Help Conquer Cancer WUs (these use the least RAM)
- For really slow computers (provided there is enough RAM) I give them Computing for Sustainable Water, Computing for Clean Water, and Help Conquer Cancer
- For computers with limited network bandwidth, I stay away from the Clean Energy project
- For everything else, I'll dedicate the computer to solely the project I'm trying to get a badge in--for that reason, everything except my C2D laptop is currently running C4SW WUs.


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome Doc41 to WCG TPU Team if you need WCG avatars and Signature picture contact me or JrRacinFan or Go to the Graphics artists United thread


----------



## Daimus (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard Doc41!


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome to the team!
> 
> Here's my method for determining what projects to run (I create different device profiles that give only certain projects):
> - For a computer with very little RAM (like my C2D laptop), I give it only Computing For Clean Water and Help Conquer Cancer WUs (these use the least RAM)
> ...



Thanks ION and hey that's a pretty good way to manage WU's


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

I think Doc41 is going to surpass me in a day


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 15, 2012)

gopal said:


> I think Doc41 is going to surpass me in a day




Maybe because i tend to leave my PC on all day,perhaps because the only thing i can do is watch game and browse on my pc all day, i just turned it off for a while after being on for 4 days straight


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

No it is because you CPU is 10x+ faster then me it takes me 5 hrs to complete one task and for you it will be 30 min or 45 min


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking at tasks i see them ranging from 46:54 to 4:53:24, hmm wait that depends on the project,
The heaviest one being The Clean Energy Project Phase 2 6.4 @ 4:53:24
FightAIDS@Home 6.4 @ 3:43:02
Computing for Clean Water 6.41 @ 2:19:26
Computing for Sustainable Water 6.12 @ 00:46:54 (Very light just as ION said)

you should try Computing for Sustainable Water if you're not already, it should be ok with you'r PC


----------



## gopal (Jul 15, 2012)

Human Proteome Folding taking 20 hrs to complete 12 done remaining hrs 8 this is horrable


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Looking at tasks i see them ranging from 46:54 to 4:53:24, hmm wait that depends on the project,
> The heaviest one being The Clean Energy Project Phase 2 6.4 @ 4:53:24
> FightAIDS@Home 6.4 @ 3:43:02
> Computing for Clean Water 6.41 @ 2:19:26
> ...



I'd actually discourage that, at 250-350mb RAM/WU, that would swamp the 1GB he has.  Stay with HCC & C4CW


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd actually discourage that, at 250-350mb RAM/WU, that would swamp the 1GB he has.  Stay with HCC & C4CW



My bad, forgot about his RAM size, anyway gopal let us know when you get that new i5 system


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

gopal said:


> Human Proteome Folding taking 20 hrs to complete 12 done remaining hrs 8 this is horrable



Most times, the estimated time of completion is a bit off. I've gone to bed with 14 hours left on a project and it was done 7 hours later. Remember, numbers are not as important as the work you are helping with.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> Most times, the estimated time of completion is a bit off. I've gone to bed with 14 hours left on a project and it was done 7 hours later. Remember, numbers are not as important as the work you are helping with.



Yup, particularly with the CEP2 WUs, estimated times can be off.  The more you crunch on a rig and the better BOINC gets to knowing it, however, the more accurate they are


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Yup, particularly with the CEP2 WUs, estimated times can be off.  The more you crunch on a rig and the better BOINC gets to knowing it, however, the more accurate they are



That is correct, it is getting better at estimating times but, still it is off by a bunch. I don't mind, nor do I care. I mentioned it more to ease the mind of our new cruncher Gopal.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

Arjai said:


> That is correct, it is getting better at estimating times but, still it is off by a bunch. I don't mind, nor do I care. I mentioned it more to ease the mind of our new cruncher Gopal.



It depends; on my i7 it estimates the time-to-completion for the C4SW WUs to within two minutes (about 4%).  A bit worse on the other rigs, but not a lot.  I don't mind it either, however long a WU takes is how long it takes


----------



## Arjai (Jul 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> "however long a WU takes is how long it takes "



My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## gopal (Jul 16, 2012)

right now 15 hrs an d15 hrs on two tasks and arjai check my thread you avatar is done


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- Xenturion joins today*

*New WCG-TPU Team member- **Xenturion* *joins today* (actually yesterday... missed the announcement with all of the WCG/FreeDC issues that were going on )

*Welcome to the Team!!! *  

*Stop by and say Hello when you have a chance*.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard Xenturion!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome Xenturion to the best damn crunching team around. Hope you stop by and say hello and chat with us.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome Xenturion !!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 26, 2012)

Do what now? 

Welcome Xentricon!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome Xentricon, and also welcome m8m!s joins as new today.

Hope you like the team as much as I do.


----------



## popswala (Jul 28, 2012)

sweet new ppl joining the team. Welcome people. stop by and say hi when you get the chance.

Love to hear how folks came across our awesome team and decided to join us.


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to our team *m8m!s* 

It's great to see people joining up for some of our *awesomeness*!!!


----------



## gopal (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome in our team m8m!s


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome m8m's to the team.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to the best WCG crunching team m8m's!!!


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

Are we the best?
I don't think so


----------



## Norton (Jul 29, 2012)

gopal said:


> Are we the best?
> I don't think so



We believe so...

Prove otherwise, we await your evidence.


----------



## gopal (Jul 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> We believe so...
> 
> Prove otherwise, we await your evidence.



You are asking me for the evidence, you are the one who always posting that stuff


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

@ Gopal, 
Yes we are the best damn team out there. It isn't just about the numbers. If you stay around long enough you will learn what I mean. We are one big family. This is the true meaning of a team. You will not find a better group of people. The compassion and friendlyness that exists between the members of this team is hard to come by. You would think we all grew up together and live next to each other. There are no boundaries for our friendship here.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @ Gopal,
> Yes we are the best damn team out there. It isn't just about the numbers. If you stay around long enough you will learn what I mean. We are one big family. This is the true meaning of a team. You will not find a better group of people. The compassion and friendlyness that exists between the members of this team is hard to come by. You would think we all grew up together and live next to each other. There are no boundaries for our friendship here.



Very well said awesome fellow Team member!


----------



## m&m's (Jul 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @ Gopal,
> Yes we are the best damn team out there. It isn't just about the numbers. If you stay around long enough you will learn what I mean. We are one big family. This is the true meaning of a team. You will not find a better group of people. The compassion and friendlyness that exists between the members of this team is hard to come by. You would think we all grew up together and live next to each other. There are no boundaries for our friendship here.



 Did I just join a sect?



Thanks everyone for all these welcome.

I wanted to join since a week or 2 but I was not because I could not use & and ' because they are specials character and that was making me rage but finally I took all my bravery and I joined.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

m&m's said:


> Did I just join a sect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It bothered me that I couldn't use "Norton" for my WCG user name and had to use "Norton01" but hey it was close enough


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard m&m's. 

And an awesome place to be, though it seems to be a bit more so if I was a little closer to some of the good people here.


----------



## Bow (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## popswala (Jul 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> had to use "Norton01" but hey it was close enough



your still norton #1 any way you look at it buddy.


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2012)

popswala said:


> your still norton #1 any way you look at it buddy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice one pops.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 30, 2012)

Bow said:


>


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- Matthew-3770K joins today*

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Matthew-3770K  * joins today 

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome Matthew-3770K!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome Matthew-3770K, glad to have you on our team.


----------



## Bow (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Team!!!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 1, 2012)

thank you ^^ im Matthew-3770K ^^


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

You should check the thread about the WCG captain there is some update about it!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169705


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thank you ^^ im Matthew-3770K ^^



Nice T4C, Welcome aboard to the best crunching team. You will see that everyone here is a friendly bunch and we all help each other out. 

If you'd like to follow the teams progress as well as yours go here http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice T4C, Welcome aboard to the best crunching team. You will see that everyone here is a friendly bunch and we all help each other out.
> 
> If you'd like to follow the teams progress as well as yours go here http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175



LOL the link is in the stinger608's sig so you do not need to post it, i followed this link for the first time via stinger608's sig


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> LOL the link is in the stinger608's sig so you do not need to post it, i followed this link for the first time via stinger608's sig



Yes but new members are not aware of all the threads we have about WCG and stinger posts 90% less often than you do in our threads.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

And Stinger hasn't posted in here yet. So T4C would have no ideal of Stingers sig


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

you need to write : (without spece)toast(without spece): to get a


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thank you ^^ im Matthew-3770K ^^



Aren't you already listed under T4C Fantasy in WCG?

FreeDC link:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=806929


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

gopal said:


> you need to write : (without spece)toast(without spece): to get a



Thanks. I know how to get  but space is spelled space not spece 






Norton said:


> Aren't you already listed under T4C Fantasy in WCG?
> 
> FreeDC link:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=806929


 
I was thinking I may have seen that before but though maybe I was going coocoo


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

going coocoo??? I thought we were both already there?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Aug 1, 2012)

Norton said:


> going coocoo??? I thought we were both already there?



i changed my name to match my folding name is all


----------



## Daimus (Aug 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was thinking I may have seen that before but though maybe I was going coocoo



Same here


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Thanks. I know how to get  but space is spelled space not spece



I know that it was an typo
btw, you do not need to give me a slap


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

It's just a friendly tap on the face


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's just a friendly tap on the face




^This is more liked by me more then a slap^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks painful.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

gopal said:


> I know that it was an typo
> btw, you do not need to give me a slap



An a little  in the back of the head won't hurt you buddy.


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> An a little  in the back of the head won't hurt you buddy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

Alright you bunch of masochists, enough beating each other up.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- Stormhammy joins today*

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Stormhammy* joins today 

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome Stormhammy!!! As Norton pointed out, be sure to stop by and introduce yourself.


----------



## Bow (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome to the team.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome Stormhammy


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome Stormhammy! Always exciting when a new member joins the crunching team!


----------



## gopal (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome Stormhammy
(In Daimus Style:Welcome Abroad!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome stormhammy


----------



## Arjai (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys, Welcome to the all the new members...I don't get in here as much as I used to. Great Team here and you will find them to be very helpful!


----------



## Norton (Sep 13, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- aquinus joins today!*

New WCG-TPU Team member- *aquinus* joins today 

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Daimus (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome Aquinus!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

Willkommen!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the team aquinus


----------



## Bow (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- newlife1991 joins today!*

New WCG-TPU Team member-* newlife1991 *joins today.... 

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance. 
__________________


----------



## Daimus (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome newlife1991!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the team newlife1991.


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

welcome to the greatest team ever.

any idea what we're up to now? to lazy to look lol.


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for welcomes, i have been running for about 12 hours straghit so far with my cpu at 100% and can someone tell how the ponits work and how i was put in the team by its self


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

newlife said:


> Thanks for welcomes, i have been running for about 12 hours straghit so far with my cpu at 100% and can someone tell how the ponits work and how i was put in the team by its self



If you followed the guides/links here to register with WCG I believe that our Team is checked off by default.

Points- 7 points on the WCG website = 1 point on BOINC ... it's a bit confusing at first but you will understand a bit more going forward


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

ok i did follow links to join up, thaen i went to set the team and found it was already done. I only found out about it yesterday wish i know about it a lot sooner and so that means 111 points it shows so far is 777


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Where are you getting the 111 from? If it's from the client running on you rig then yes. What your rig shows is what we go by. Not the wcg points which are 7x higher then what your rig is showing.


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

yes i was getting it from the client, wcg webpage shows 778 and only 2 results returned and 3 hours but i have done at least 10 and more then 12 hours, i guess it will update whenever it does


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

newlife said:


> yes i was getting it from the client, wcg webpage shows 778 and only 2 results returned and 3 hours but i have done at least 10 and more then 12 hours, i guess it will update whenever it does



Your i5 is going to perform very nicely for WCG.  I'd say you should probably get ~4k PPD (as reported by the BOINC manager) or ~28k as reported by the WCG website.

Check out the Essentials thread in my signature if you have questions (or just ask!)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

Now showing 907.49 in client


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Your i5 is going to perform very nicely for WCG.  I'd say you should probably get ~4k PPD (as reported by the BOINC manager) or ~28k as reported by the WCG website.
> 
> Check out the Essentials thread in my signature if you have questions (or just ask!)
> 
> Welcome aboard!



im running a 24/7 stable 4.2ghz and giving it 100% cpu usage most of the time and 20% when i'm gaming


----------



## Norton (Sep 15, 2012)

It can take a few days to a few weeks for your output to stabilize/ramp up 

I'm out about 2.5 weeks on the current hardware and I'm just now stabilizing (pic)







Keep an eye out for your results that are "pending validation" ... you are pretty much ramped when your amount of pending validations stops increasing.


*Note- gaming stable may not be WCG stable- keep an eye out for errors in your results too


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

Norton said:


> It can take a few days to a few weeks for your output to stabilize/ramp up
> 
> I'm out about 2.5 weeks on the current hardware and I'm just now stabilizing (pic)
> 
> ...



thanks i will keep i eye for errors and cpu has passed a 24 hour stress test with y-cruncher(since i find prime 95 doest show errors as well)


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- Scottlyishh joins today*

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Scottlyishh* joins today.... 

*Note- actually joined on 9/18 but I missed it somehow? 

Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance. 
__________________


----------



## Daimus (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard Scottlyishh


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Scottlyishh, glad your on board!!!!!! Jump in here and tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2012)

welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard! 

It's great to see so many new members joining recently!


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> It's great to see so many new members joining recently!



It looks like we added about 30 new members* this year, 6 joining within the last 2 months 

*A little tough to count with members moving around a bit and/or changing WCG user names but that number should be pretty close.....

Welcome All and tell your friends!!!


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard Scottlyishh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome Scotty!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome to the team Scottlyishh


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-[TPU]Soup joins today*

New WCG-TPU Team member- *[TPU]Soup* joins today.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard Soup.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome Soup and enjoy your stay with the team.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

Great time to join, Soup; there are GPU WUs to be had!  Welcome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome soup!!!!


----------



## Daimus (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Soup


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-dengxinghuan joins today*

New WCG-TPU Team member- *dengxinghuan* joins today.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Daimus (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome dengxinghuan
歡迎！


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard dengxinghuan.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2012)

Willkommen bei TechPowerUp!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to the team dengxinghuan


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Willkommen bei TechPowerUp!



I think he's possibly Chinese, not Swedish....LOL
Anyway's, Welcome aboard the team!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think he's possibly Chinese, not Swedish....LOL
> Anyway's, Welcome aboard the team!!!!!!



That's actually German  

But yes, Welcome regardless of the language you speak!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard the greatest team evaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## m&m's (Oct 21, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *ALMOSTunseen* joins today.... 

Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.

*Norton you missed it?


----------



## Norton (Oct 21, 2012)

m&m's said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member- *ALMOSTunseen* joins today....
> 
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you *m&m's*! 

and welcome to the Team to *ALMOSTunseen*!!!


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome to the team ALMOSTunseen! =]


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, he was "almost unseen" by Norton? Welcome to the team!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard ALMOSTunseen.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

On behalf of TPU's WCG team, I would like to welcome four new members to the team!
animal007uk
rcoon
t_ski
and last but not least
manofthem

Welcome to TPU!  

This contest is doing great things, and it hasn't even started yet!  I hope that you stick with WCG and that you enjoy the contest!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

Pleasure to be a part of this, and a big THANK YOU to all the members who helped me get setup and rolling!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome guys!


----------



## Norton (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome All!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

Arrr matey's! Welcome aboard Team TPU!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 31, 2012)

Arrr matey's! Welcome aboard the S.S. TechPowerUp!!!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks, guys


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome to the team everyone! Glad you joined us


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 31, 2012)

A big welcome to you all for choosing to be on the best damn team on the grid.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Oct 31, 2012)

All joined up I think I'm doing this right, running on my new 3570k, I set it to use the gpu but it doesn't appear to be doing so for some reason (7950)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> All joined up I think I'm doing this right, running on my new 3570k, I set it to use the gpu but it doesn't appear to be doing so for some reason (7950)



Can we see a screenshot of what you have?


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 31, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> All joined up I think I'm doing this right, running on my new 3570k, I set it to use the gpu but it doesn't appear to be doing so for some reason (7950)



Did you enable GPU processing at the WCG site?

Make sure "If my computer can process work on my graphics card, then please send me work to run on my graphics card for the projects that I have selected above." is checked off.

Otherwise, make sure you have the latest BOINC client installed.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Oct 31, 2012)

http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/screenshot372.jpg

Think I got it going, it finished 2 things then dl'd some more and started using it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121031/screenshot372.jpg
> 
> Think I got it going, it finished 2 things then dl'd some more and started using it.



Yup, that's right.  What an amazing GPU--just over a minute/WU 

I'd suggest that you up the CPU usage to 100% (Tools -> Computing Preferences -> Max CPU usage: 100%)..that way you'll get a bit more work otu of it.  But do make sure the CPU temps are OK


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 1, 2012)

I had it at 70% but I can put it to 100%. Think I will still be able to browse the web with it at 100%? It is working fine atm lol. Glad to hear that its doing well lol. I noticed that the demand on the gpu seems to come and go I don't know if that is the norm or not? (you can see it in the screenshot). Really doesn't eat much ram, shame cause I have so much of it free to use.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> I had it at 70% but I can put it to 100%. Think I will still be able to browse the web with it at 100%? It is working fine atm lol. Glad to hear that its doing well lol. I noticed that the demand on the gpu seems to come and go I don't know if that is the norm or not? (you can see it in the screenshot). Really doesn't eat much ram, shame cause I have so much of it free to use.



Yeah, you can still do lots of things with it set to 100%.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> I had it at 70% but I can put it to 100%. Think I will still be able to browse the web with it at 100%? It is working fine atm lol. Glad to hear that its doing well lol. I noticed that the demand on the gpu seems to come and go I don't know if that is the norm or not? (you can see it in the screenshot). Really doesn't eat much ram, shame cause I have so much of it free to use.



You'll be fine.  I run all of my systems at 100%, even while gaming.

That is how the GPU applications work--it does some work on the CPU & some on the GPU, so there are times when the GPU is idle.  You can run two tasks at once on the GPU, but that takes some work to get working right.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, hope my input actually means something lol. At 100% even while gaming? How is performance? Does it throttle the crunching or something?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> Thanks for all the help, hope my input actually means something lol. At 100% even while gaming? How is performance? Does it throttle the crunching or something?



Probably.
I can play RaiderZ with CPU at 100%. GPU's off when I game though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> Thanks for all the help, hope my input actually means something lol. At 100% even while gaming? How is performance? Does it throttle the crunching or something?



BOINC auto-throttles based on what you're doing.  If you're basically not using the CPU, BOINC will use nearly the entire thing (whatever's left).  If you're putting a higher load on it, BOINC still uses whatever is left--just a lot less.

While gaming I suggest suspending the GPU part (right-click on the system tray icon and click Snooze GPU)--the GPU app can make things slower, but the CPU part doesn't


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Two new members!  Welcome
HillbillyHardware and zakkwylde

I'd like to welcome you to TPU's WCG team, and I hope you enjoy the contest!


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Team HillbillyHardware and zakkwylde! 

Great to have you aboard!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome guys !!!!


----------



## Daimus (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard to all the new people!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy to be aboard and help out. Will need to slow things down for a few hours though need to get some gaming in for a bit as only this pc in the house


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to the team guys!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

In addition to the new members who joined this morning, here are two other members joining today!

n3rdf1ght3r

AND!

NHKS

Welcome to TPU's WCG team - hope you enjoy your the contest and *your* stay here!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

Ahh, you beat me to it 


Welcome aboard new Teammates!


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome to the Team!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome new teammates!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome to the team guys


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 2, 2012)

modding my computer I use for homework for 24/7 WCG. Looks like ill be using a laptop or my gaming rig from now on. Screwed up the cable management looking for a stupid molex connector...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

LEDs aren't my style, but that's a hell of a rig!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm new to this and i just got it workingand was wondering if it's working properly?


----------



## NHKS (Nov 2, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> In addition to the new members who joined this morning, here are two other members joining today!
> 
> n3rdf1ght3r
> 
> ...



Thanks, all fellow crunchers!



catnipkiller said:


> I'm new to this and i just got it workingand was wondering if it's working properly?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/1100t5750.png


I joined just yesterday, but it doesn't stop me from welcoming a new cruncher, does it!.. 

so, *Welcome* *catnipkiller**, to TPU's WCG team*

your ss seems ok to me.. looks like you are running on your 1100T + GTX 460SE, niicee!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 2, 2012)

Indeed, no problem there. All cores got a WU plus a WU for the GPU.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I'm new to this and i just got it workingand was wondering if it's working properly?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/1100t5750.png



looks perfect. thanks for helping out - and welcome!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thank you *m&m's*!
> 
> and welcome to the Team to *ALMOSTunseen*!!!


Well hello there....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I'm new to this and i just got it workingand was wondering if it's working properly?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/1100t5750.png



That looks good! 

I'm not sure if you deliberately have the CPU usage set low--but you can do 100% with no adverse effects


----------



## NHKS (Nov 2, 2012)

I really wish my 9800GT could crunch :shadedshu..





just changed pref. to make CPU run @ 100% time


Spoiler:  E4500 @ 100%











 got to bear this until I upgrade..


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

NHKS said:


> I really wish my 9800GT could crunch :shadedshu..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/WCG_GPU_9800GT_ss.jpg
> 
> just changed pref. to make CPU run @ 100% time
> ...



I feel ya 

But I still run two C2Ds and they each pull ~1k PPD.  If you can spring for a HD7770 or similar though, that would increase your output _enormously_


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Waternub* joins the Team.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.

*Sorry- I missed posting this- been a busy few days and I thought someone else got it.

Also- Welcome to the Team to *Catnipkiller*


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member- *Waternub* joins the Team....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welcome to the team Waternub!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome to the team new people. Have a great stay and stop by and chat with us.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 2, 2012)

When my gpu(5750) starts a WU my core drops from 100% down to about 85-95% core load and the gpu stays @ 95% both are set to 100% but I think my system might be unstable? or is this normal with amd rigs?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> When my gpu(5750) starts a WU my core drops from 100% down to about 85-95% core load and the gpu stays @ 95% both are set to 100% but I think my system might be unstable? or is this normal with amd rigs?



The GPU WUs is a combination of GPU and CPU work. I noticed that the last 10-20 sec are pure CPU work. I doubt that that is different on an AMD system.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes it is normal for the gpu work to use a core. On my rig the cores run around 35 to 40%


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> I'm new to this and i just got it workingand was wondering if it's working properly?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/1100t5750.png


Someone Likes playing tekkit


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 3, 2012)

Let's welcome TheProfessa to team TPU!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

welcome TheProfessa, new member to new member!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Team to TheProfessa! 

Stop by, take off your coat and stay awhile... can't find a better Team anywhere!


----------



## Norton (Nov 3, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team member- om3n joins today*

New WCG-TPU Team member-*om3n* joins today....  

Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome om3n!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 3, 2012)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-*om3n* joins today....
> 
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> 
> Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.



Welcome om3n!


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *the54thvoid* joins the Team.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome the54thvoid, you are a good sir indeed.  Can't wait to see what your rig puts out


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Welcome the54thvoid, you are a good sir indeed.  Can't wait to see what your rig puts out



I believe he'll give you a run for your money once he gets settled in


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I believe he'll give you a run for your money once he gets settled in



Yes most likely.  I'll be bumped form #2 to #3 in no time, and then when everyone else adds in their new cards, I'll be lucky to be in top 5


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome the54thvoid!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to the team the54thvoid!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

He's been around other threads, sure he'll stop by here as well.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> He's been around other threads, sure he'll stop by here as well.



Yes I will. To ask many more noobish questions! Thanks guys. I probably won't run rig 24/7 but when I'm at home it's on all the time. It's my main and only pc. Looking forward to seeing what my input will be.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2012)

Anything helps buddy. 

Anything you need don't hesitate to ask, PM me at anytime if anything is needed.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Garage-1217* joins the Team.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome to the team Garage-1217!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome! Welcome garage-1217


----------



## Bow (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome to a kick ass team


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome Garage-1217. Are you crunching in a garage?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to the team Garage-1217.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to the team Garage-1217!

We've got beta codes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Uber_dude*  rejoins Team TPU from Team Canada.... 


Welcome back to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay! Welcome Uber_dude!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome back Uber_dude!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome Uber_dude! GO Canada!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome *Uber_Dude*!
Better be some uber crunching going on!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome Uber_dude.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Ian Comings* joins the Team.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the club Ian!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard Ian--we hope you stop by and introduce yourself to the Team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome to the team Ian!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome Ian, glad to have you


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pehla (Nov 20, 2012)

hi guys i have just instaled software for crunching...up and runing!!!will help as much as i can!
http://s18.postimage.org/yfojbhpe1/Capture.jpg
if anyone think i should set up something more let me know!!i asigned few projects..
....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Pehla said:


> hi guys i have just instaled software for crunching...up and runing!!!will help as much as i can!
> http://s18.postimage.org/yfojbhpe1/Capture.jpg
> if anyone think i should set up something more let me know!!i asigned few projects..
> ....



I'd suggest you set it to use 100% of the CPU (instead of 60%).  Click on Advanced View, then Tools, then Computing Preferences.  Set the max CPU usage to 100%.

It's a pleasure to have you aboard 

Do you want to crunch on your desktop as well?


----------



## Daimus (Nov 20, 2012)

Pehla said:


> hi guys i have just instaled software for crunching...up and runing!!!will help as much as i can!



Welcome aboard Pehla!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pehla said:


> hi guys i have just instaled software for crunching...up and runing!!!will help as much as i can!
> http://s18.postimage.org/yfojbhpe1/Capture.jpg
> if anyone think i should set up something more let me know!!i asigned few projects..
> ....



Welcome to the best dang WCG crunching team!!! 

At least we think it is the best.


----------



## Pehla (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'd suggest you set it to use 100% of the CPU (instead of 60%).  Click on Advanced View, then Tools, then Computing Preferences.  Set the max CPU usage to 100%.
> 
> It's a pleasure to have you aboard
> 
> Do you want to crunch on your desktop as well?


i would.. but i sold it in peaces   don have job right now...,i think i will get one in the begining of 2013..,at least been told soo...,im going to a nother country to work leaving my litle girl(16month) and my wife behin in hope to get them to me in years few years!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Pehla said:


> i would.. but i sold it in peaces   don have job right now...,i think i will get one in the begining of 2013..,at least been told soo...,im going to a nother country to work leaving my litle girl(16month) and my wife behin in hope to get them to me in years few years!!



Ah, that makes sense then.  Just watch the temperatures--laptops can certainly get warm running WCG (at least mine do).  Best of luck finding a job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

Pehla said:


> hi guys i have just instaled software for crunching...up and runing!!!will help as much as i can!
> http://s18.postimage.org/yfojbhpe1/Capture.jpg
> if anyone think i should set up something more let me know!!i asigned few projects..
> ....





Pehla said:


> i would.. but i sold it in peaces   don have job right now...,i think i will get one in the begining of 2013..,at least been told soo...,im going to a nother country to work leaving my litle girl(16month) and my wife behin in hope to get them to me in years few years!!



First of all thanks for joining and for crunching.  Even if it's little, any little bit helps.  Any questions you may have just let me know.

Second of all, sorry about you having to leave your family behind, that definitely must be beyond a "tough" choice.  I hope that works out for you soon and really wish you the best of luck with that.


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2012)

Pehla said:


> hi guys i have just instaled software for crunching...up and runing!!!will help as much as i can!
> http://s18.postimage.org/yfojbhpe1/Capture.jpg
> if anyone think i should set up something more let me know!!i asigned few projects..
> ....



Welcome to the Team Pehla! 

Sorry to hear about your job troubles  these tough economic times are weighing heavy on people all over the world :shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

On behalf of TPU, I would like to welcome GoBuuku, who has joined us from the Wilson Bulldogs to capture #1 spot in the team with 38.67 million points!   

Stop by and say hey some time


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Kelarik* joins the Team from *World Of Warcraft EU*.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.

and Welcome to the Team *GoBuuku* 

and Welcome Back to the Team to *AthlonX2*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome guys and stop by a chat with us.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome and welcome back guys!


----------



## NHKS (Dec 8, 2012)

OH!.. heavyweights have joined the team! THANKS guys! 
Mindweaver, F150 & KieX have new competition now!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, welcome fellas!  My rig is shaking in fear of those points.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 8, 2012)

Guess I'm switching over from folding.  My farm got shut down by a glitch,  and the chance to run multiple wus on my cards and cpus is just too tempting!  I'll try to figure this out.....


----------



## Nordic (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I joined the team. I have multiple projects going because when I started using boinc a few years ago I was like a kid in a candy store with all the places I could put my computing power. Projects such as: Milkyway@home, seti@home, Collatz Conjecture, PrimeGrid, Orbit@Home, Einstein@Home, and last but not least World Community Grid. Those are in order of work performed. World Community Grid is my newest and has the highest resource share of 50%. A lot of those projects I got into when I noticed my gpu wasn't being used often. Most are set to gpu only.

I got started using boinc few years back with my first real computer. An 2.3ghz athalon dual core with a nvidea 9800gt. Then I stopped for a little while. Then I got back into it a bit with my 2500k and my 6950 but also stopped for awhile till now.

My current hardware is a 4.2ghz 2500k, to save heat for 24/7 usage, and a 1000mhz 7970. When I get my watercooling setup finally I will be in excess of 4.5ghz and 1200mhz depending on if all goes to plan.


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

*New WCG-TPU Team members-LaMokona, ace80, and jjames888 join today*

New WCG-TPU Team members- *LaMokona, ace80, and jjames888* join the Team today.... 



Welcome to the Team folks!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome fellas!  The team is growing by leaps and bounds it seems, and that's just awesome!  It's a pleasure to have you guys crunch along with the rest of the team!!!


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, lots of new members coming on board! A big wecome to all of you.


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *bobsfougarakhs* joins the Team.... 



Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow--our Team is surging! 

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Wow--our Team is surging!
> 
> Welcome everyone!



I'm counting about 26 new members since October! -


----------



## t_ski (Dec 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> On behalf of TPU, I would like to welcome GoBuuku, who has joined us from the Wilson Bulldogs to capture #1 spot in the team with 38.67 million points!
> 
> Stop by and say hey some time


I noticed that this morning when everyone's rank instantly dropped a spot


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 8, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I noticed that this morning when everyone's rank instantly dropped a spot



Indeed--at first I was confused how that could happen, and then saw that we had a new member


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome new crunchers!


----------



## Bow (Dec 9, 2012)

WELCOME


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *dave18505* joins the Team today.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I noticed that this morning when everyone's rank instantly dropped a spot



Yeah me too. I was in the 10th slot (just got back there after being knocked down a couple months ago) and found I was knocked down again
What's amazing is that GoBuuku even surpassed Mindweaver for the top spot/\

I think it is pretty cool that we are getting so many new members joining our awesome team


----------



## Norton (Dec 9, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *BothGunzUP* joins the Team today.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard--it's a pleasure to have you on the Team! 

Let us know if we can help you in any way


----------



## Bow (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Anggoro (Dec 10, 2012)

hi, has joined since may, but just started crunching now under this PC of mine. mine automatically take all the available project from WCG, and now running 4 task in the same time.
Which is better(longer), running a task at a time, or multiple task at once?


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> hi, has joined since may, but just started crunching now under this PC of mine. mine automatically take all the available project from WCG, and now running 4 task in the same time.
> Which is better(longer), running a task at a time, or multiple task at once?



What are specs of the system you are using?

and what user name are you crunching under? I don't see you listed as a Team member on the WCG website.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> hi, has joined since may, but just started crunching now under this PC of mine. mine automatically take all the available project from WCG, and now running 4 task in the same time.
> Which is better(longer), running a task at a time, or multiple task at once?



On your AMD A8, you'll want to run one GPU task and three CPU tasks.  Instructions are in the link in my Signature.

Basically, you can run all projects--they all do valuable research.  Some projects take longer to run, but you get more points in the end


----------



## Anggoro (Dec 10, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> On your AMD A8, you'll want to run one GPU task and three CPU tasks.  Instructions are in the link in my Signature.
> 
> Basically, you can run all projects--they all do valuable research.  Some projects take longer to run, but you get more points in the end



yes, thanks for the information.i have to report yet, but already finished 3 task.I was only running 3 cpu task, how do i run gpu task?

btw, my id is Anggoro.

on the side note, my temp reach for 62 centigrade for like 8 hours.
is it alright for my cpu?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> yes, thanks for the information.i have to report yet, but already finished 3 task.I was only running 3 cpu task, how do i run gpu task?
> 
> btw, my id is Anggoro.
> 
> ...



62C is certainly warm, but I think you should be OK.  What sort of cooler do you have on your system?  If you're running a stock cooler, you may want something else.

Basically, to use your GPU, you need to tell the WCG site to do so (Under the My Projects page) and then tell BOINC to use the GPU (Tools->Computing Preferences).  You probably want it set to only use the GPU when not in use.

See here and here


----------



## Anggoro (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks. I use Deepcool gammax 300. a bit better than stock, but i chose it becoz it's much more silent than the stock. i think i'll do full chores(4 tasks, according to your recommendation, right?) only at night,and while in everyday use, i'll just run 2 task . that way, it's only 50C on the CPU.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome BothGunzUP


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

Anggoro said:


> thanks. I use Deepcool gammax 300. a bit better than stock, but i chose it becoz it's much more silent than the stock. i think i'll do full chores(4 tasks, according to your recommendation, right?) only at night,and while in everyday use, i'll just run 2 task . that way, it's only 50C on the CPU.



Angorro it looks like you are on this Team:

The Zeitgeist Movement 

Crunching on this project:
AQUA@home 

This should link to your stats- correct?:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/535623/projectList

*** EDIT- never mind- just noticed it looks like you just starting crunching on your rig (Thanks KieX) ***


----------



## KieX (Dec 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Angorro it looks like you are on this Team:
> 
> The Zeitgeist Movement
> 
> ...



I believe Anggoro is already setup with the team, but the stats sites won't show information until the first WU is validated.

If you check the official list sorted by member name, all looks correct:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=name&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Anggoro (Dec 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Angorro it looks like you are on this Team:
> 
> The Zeitgeist Movement
> 
> ...





KieX said:


> I believe Anggoro is already setup with the team, but the stats sites won't show information until the first WU is validated.
> 
> If you check the official list sorted by member name, all looks correct:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=name&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1



KieX was right. As i said earlier, i have to report any progress yet.
Still crunching tho.maybe it will all be finished tonight.
the Anggoro there(Aquateam) was not me.


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

KieX said:


> I believe Anggoro is already setup with the team, but the stats sites won't show information until the first WU is validated.
> 
> If you check the official list sorted by member name, all looks correct:
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=name&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1



Thank KieX  The other link was all I was able to find?

Unusual that Anggoro has been crunching since May w/o showing any points/results...


----------



## KieX (Dec 10, 2012)

Norton said:


> Thank KieX  The other link was all I was able to find?
> 
> Unusual that Anggoro has been crunching since May w/o showing any points/results...



The devil is in the detail!  I have way too much free time nowadays 



Anggoro said:


> *hi, has joined since may, but just started crunching now under this PC of mine*.



Joined as shown on that link, but no results till tomorrow's update because only started.. I asume


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard all new members


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2012)

Well,  my boinc manager says I've completed wus now,  so guess I'm a member now.  Did 18mil in folding,  let's see how I do here!
Edit:  my crunching nick is johnspack,  whereas I folded as CamelJock.....


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome johnspack!


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team members- *KainXS and johnspack* join the Team today.... 



Welcome to the Team folks!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Well,  my boinc manager says I've completed wus now,  so guess I'm a member now.  Did 18mil in folding,  let's see how I do here!
> Edit:  my crunching nick is johnspack,  whereas I folded as CamelJock.....



I think you'll find that the GTX480 does well--running just one WU on each, I get about 13k PPD per GTX470 

The GTX285s I'm less certain about--but they should still do better than the CPUs 

Welcome aboard!


Welcome KainXS as well, it's a pleasure to have you!


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team members- *Anggoro and NuclearRussian* join the Team today.... 


Welcome to the Team folks!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

@Anggoro- sorry for the confusion earlier  Great to see you starting to bring in some results!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow--four more members _today_!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

And I have resolved my issues completely, currently crunching while using Sabayon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard fellas


----------



## Norton (Dec 11, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *sqamo* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 11, 2012)

Welcome sqamo!


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *n-ster* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 13, 2012)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member- *n-ster* joins the Team....
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> ...


Welcome aboard n-ster !!!!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes - welcome to the team n-ster


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome n-ster!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2012)

A warm welcome to both *sqamo* and *n-ster*!!!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks 

Thanks to KieX and Mindweaver for helping me setting it up!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks to KieX and Mindweaver for helping me setting it up!



Those guys are really good at helping as are [Ion] and Norton - along with many others


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2012)

welcome dude


----------



## Norton (Dec 13, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *velion* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard to the TPU POWERHOUSE!


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *foreword101* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome Foreword! (cool nick btw)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome to the team *velion* and *foreward101*, a pleasure to have you both!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome Velion and Foreworth!

On a sidenote: it is a bummer that new crunchers get posted here with use of their Crunching nicknames and not their TPU name (if any).


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Welcome Velion and Foreworth!
> 
> On a sidenote: it is a bummer that new crunchers get posted here with use of their Crunching nicknames and not their TPU name (if any).



We usually make the announcement based on the FreeDC announcement so we only know the new members WCG name unless/until they post here on the forum (joining TPU isn't required to join the Team AFAIK).


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2012)

I already knew the reason, I just meant to say it is a bummer.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2012)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *kieranfun* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the team,*kieranfun*!  It's a pleasure to have you on board


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome kieranfun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to all the new members I may have missed come in the door.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *BubbleBob * rejoins the Team today (transferred from *XtremeSystems*).... 



Welcome Back to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## johnspack (Jan 1, 2013)

Excellent,  team just keeps getting stronger!  Welcome aboard BubbleBob!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome back Bubblebob!


----------



## Bow (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## mstenholm (Jan 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member- *BubbleBob * joins the Team today (transferred from *XtremeSystems*)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BubbleBob used to be a TPU member so it is a welcome back


----------



## Norton (Jan 2, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> BubbleBob used to be a TPU member so it is a welcome back



Fixed- Thanks!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 3, 2013)

Fixed it as well!


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *SirKeldon* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome SirKeldon.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey, hello and thanks Norton and Chevalr1c!

First time using World Community Grid! I've been into Folding@Home TPU Team since long ago (2008-2009) but almost a year that i was inactive w/o folding ... two weeks ago i decided to return and when i was surfing these forums for more FAH info ... i found WCG and i decided to try it two days ago, of course, i choose TPU Team w/o a doubt 

I'll be at both projects whenever is possible ... also i'm planning to rescue some old components, a Q8200 and an ATI 9300 (my old HD4850 died *sniff*) ... and mount a cruncher to let it run 24/7 for distributed computing.

Thanks again for the welcome!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Hey, hello and thanks Norton and Chevalr1c!
> 
> First time using World Community Grid! I've been into Folding@Home TPU Team since long ago (2008-2009) but almost a year that i was inactive w/o folding ... two weeks ago i decided to return and when i was surfing these forums for more FAH info ... i found WCG and i decided to try it two days ago, of course, i choose TPU Team w/o a doubt
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard! 
That old Q8200 is still a solid chip--I have half a dozen Core 2s running as part of my farm 

Let us know if we can assist in any manner


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you [Ion], at this moment i'm just crunching with my i5-2500K at 4.2GHz ... BOINC was not recognizing my ATI card ... so i started searching, in the forums i noticed out that my version was outdated so i downloaded the last available BETA for MacOS X which is 7.0.44, now the ATI is recognized but as far as i can tell, there is no available work for it  in the last three hours ... i read in the official BOINC documentation that if your card is recognized by the client, it should be able to crunch but is not getting any projects. I have activated the option "Use the GPU while computer is in use"

I also read this but as i don't have multiple GPU's i don't think that's needed. Any tip or any other post that i should read to make the HD6850 crunch at the same time as the CPU does? Am i doing anything wrong?

Thanks in advance 

PS: This is the line where BOINC detects the card _OpenCL: ATI GPU 0: ATI Radeon Barts PRO Prototype (driver version 1.0, device version OpenCL 1.1, 1024MB, 1024MB available, 885 GFLOPS peak)_ but when i update ... _World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for ATI - World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks_


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you select "allow my GPU to process WUs" in "My projects" on the WCG site?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 13, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Did you select "allow my GPU to process WUs" in "My projects" on the WCG site?



Yes i did, i even changed the "Default" profile for my machine from "Maximum Output" to "Custom" at WCG website to mark "yes" on "Use GPU when computer is in use" (which i did previously at BOINC Manager -> Preferences too) and ... nothing, no new tasks available for GPU 

Maybe is the server which is not finding any tasks for the projects i have selected? (I have them all though ...)


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 13, 2013)

Do not forget that changes will not take effect until the client and the servers have communicated with each other (either automatically, e.g. when uploading results; or when hitting the "update" button in the "projects" tab in the client).


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Yes i did, i even changed the "Default" profile for my machine from "Maximum Output" to "Custom" at WCG website to mark "yes" on "Use GPU when computer is in use" (which i did previously at BOINC Manager -> Preferences too) and ... nothing, no new tasks available for GPU
> 
> Maybe is the server which is not finding any tasks for the projects i have selected? (I have them all though ...)



Restarting the rig may help but also there may be an issue with gpu work units and the Mac OS X operating system- I'm not too familiar with WCG running on that OS.

Will send anything helpful that I find out to you.... if I find something


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes Chevalr1c, i read it, i did it too, also restarting the client but nothing helps ... it's when i click "Update" that i see on the events window that no work for my ATI was found.

Here's the output:

_Sending scheduler request: To fetch work.
Requesting new tasks for ATI
Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
No tasks sent
No tasks are available for Say No to Schistosoma
No tasks are available for GO Fight Against Malaria
No tasks are available for Drug Search for Leishmaniasis
No tasks are available for The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
No tasks are available for Help Fight Childhood Cancer
No tasks are available for Help Conquer Cancer
No tasks are available for Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2
No tasks are available for FightAIDS@Home
No tasks are available for Computing for Clean Water_



Norton said:


> Restarting the rig may help but also there may be an issue with gpu work units and the Mac OS X operating system- I'm not too familiar with WCG running on that OS.
> 
> Will send anything helpful that I find out to you.... if I find something



Gonna restart and try, though i'm running MacOS X it's not a real Mac ... but i don't think the card itself or drivers are the problem, cause it works OOB with Graphic Acceleration, it's recognized by the system and i can play Steam (CS:GO, CS:Source) and Diablo III, use DVD player for HD video ... and the BOINC Manager is recognizing it (as well as Folding@Home) but it's not wanting to download/process any WU here.

Let's try with a reboot. Thanks for the help to both of you! 

EDIT: Reboot didn't help, same output log


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Nokiacrazi* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome Nokiacrazi!


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *Kaynar* joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome Kaynar!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard Kaynar, glad to have you


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member- *A.j.Edwards * joins the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard A.J---we'd love if you'd stop by and introduce yourself!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome to the team


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 25, 2013)

WEelcome to the team A.j.Edwards.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to *Lukfi* and *TRWOV* 

We hope you enjoy your stay and continue to crunch for the coming years


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member(s)- *Lukfi* and *TRWOV* join the Team.... 


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

^lol


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> ^lol



At first I was  and then I saw we posted at the same time 

No worries.... I'll keep this thread updated. I check FreeDC often enough


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome to *Lukfi* and *TRWOV*
> 
> We hope you enjoy your stay and continue to crunch for the coming years



Welcome!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to the team


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 7, 2013)

sujo1 joins from SeriousCrunchers 
HBalazs.hu joins from Hungary 
ArcticFir3 joins as a new member 

Welcome aboard everyone---I'm excited to have you all on the Team!


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> sujo1 joins from SeriousCrunchers
> HBalazs.hu joins from Hungary
> ArcticFir3 joins as a new member
> 
> Welcome aboard everyone---I'm excited to have you all on the Team!



Welcome to the Team folks!!! 

Stop by and say Hello when you can


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> sujo1 joins from SeriousCrunchers
> HBalazs.hu joins from Hungary
> ArcticFir3 joins as a new member
> 
> Welcome aboard everyone---I'm excited to have you all on the Team!



Welcome to the team guys!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> sujo1 joins from SeriousCrunchers
> HBalazs.hu joins from Hungary
> ArcticFir3 joins as a new member
> 
> Welcome aboard everyone---I'm excited to have you all on the Team!



Welcome!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> sujo1 joins from SeriousCrunchers
> HBalazs.hu joins from Hungary
> ArcticFir3 joins as a new member
> 
> Welcome aboard everyone---I'm excited to have you all on the Team!



YAY moar crunchers! Welcome guys


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team....  

*phroba* joins from XtremeSystems

*roakfurt* joins from AMD Users

*AnnCore* joins as new member

*sabre23* joins as new member

Welcome ALL to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

So many new members--awesome to see!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard to all the new members.


----------



## mauriek (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys.. I'm in, just starting my first unit. i have been watching you guys for few month now, i slowly fold for folding@home since 2007, but WCG is new to me and i recently receive 2 more idle system and this 2 system will be for TPU WCG, but be patient with me while i learn. good luck guys


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

mauriek said:


> Hi guys.. I'm in, just starting my first unit. i have been watching you guys for few month now, i slowly fold for folding@home since 2007, but WCG is new to me and i recently receive 2 more idle system and this 2 system will be for TPU WCG, but be patient with me while i learn. good luck guys



Welcome to TPU's WCG team!  It's a pleasure to have you here, and we will assist you in any way we can


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> sujo1 joins from SeriousCrunchers
> HBalazs.hu joins from Hungary
> ArcticFir3 joins as a new member
> 
> Welcome aboard everyone---I'm excited to have you all on the Team!



Thanks guys. Such a warm welcome! Loving every minute of this! Hope to be able to crunch more  Still learning how to crunch efficiently as it is different from F@H


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

ArticFir3 said:


> Thanks guys. Such a warm welcome! Loving every minute of this! Hope to be able to crunch more  Still learning how to crunch efficiently as it is different from F@H



It certainly is different, but we have a variety of well seasoned members (including myself and Norton) who are here to help


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team....
> 
> *phroba* joins from XtremeSystems
> 
> ...



Welcome all of you!


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today....   

*NF_Blake* joins from XtremeSystems

*volkor* joins from Bulgaria

*Maban* joins as new member

*C4LIN* joins as new member

*GJKOZIOL* joins as new member

*KrisC* joins as new member

*seby83* joins as new member

*Shoda* joins as new member

Welcome ALL to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome everyone--stop by, introduce yourselves, and good luck in the contest!


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today....
> 
> *NF_Blake* joins from XtremeSystems
> 
> ...




Lots of new people. Welcome to the team guys!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today....
> 
> *NF_Blake* joins from XtremeSystems
> 
> ...



LOL lots of new people from the contest  Welcome to the team! Hope you guys stay for a while


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*stinkball* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## KrisC (Feb 8, 2013)

bonjour


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today....
> 
> *NF_Blake* joins from XtremeSystems
> 
> ...





Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *stinkball* joins as new member
> 
> ...



Welcome all of you!


----------



## Maban (Feb 9, 2013)

Crunching for the contest. Not sure If I will be continuing afterward. Depends on the electric bill.

Currently have a C2Q9550 at 3.4GHz full time and my 2600K at stock (mobo needs RMA) part time. My GPUs are folding.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to all the new members!  

Happy crunching!


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*memmaker* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *stinkball* joins as new member
> 
> ...





Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *memmaker* joins as new member
> 
> ...



Welcome to the team guys!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome sinkmaker and memmaker!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *stinkball* joins as new member
> 
> ...





Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *memmaker* joins as new member
> 
> ...



Welcome guys!


----------



## NHKS (Feb 9, 2013)

WELCOME, new crunchers! 



Spoiler: hope your appetite for crunching will stay strong for long!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 9, 2013)

NHKS said:


> Welcome new crunchers!
> hope your appetite for crunching will stay strong for long!



I know mine did


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to all the new crunchers.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*Zebeon* joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *Zebeon* joins as new member
> 
> ...



Welcome Zebeon!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome Zabeon!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 9, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *Zebeon* joins as new member
> 
> ...



Welcome Zebeon!


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone-

Crunching for the contest. Not sure If I will be continuing afterward. Depends on the electric bill.

I am using an i7 870 and gtx570-   and Mabey an i3 530 and gtx560


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Thanks everyone-
> 
> Crunching for the contest. Not sure If I will be continuing afterward. Depends on the electric bill.
> 
> I am using an i7 870 and gtx570-   and Mabey an i3 530 and gtx560



That's a cool set of HW you have going 
Even if it's just part-time, we'd love if you'd stick around


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks-

So far I am running on the 870 and the 570, not sure how many ppd or if I can set it up to be more efficient, still trying to figure all this out... LOL  -- should be be running more then 1 wu on my 570?

I have been thinking about doing this for awhile, so the contest gave me a good reason to get started... Hope to be able to stick around and add some more hardware someday!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Thanks-
> 
> So far I am running on the 870 and the 570, not sure how many ppd or if I can set it up to be more efficient, still trying to figure all this out... LOL  -- should be be running more then 1 wu on my 570?
> 
> I have been thinking about doing this for awhile, so the contest gave me a good reason to get started... Hope to be able to stick around and add some more hardware someday!



I get 40k PPD out of an i7-2700k with two GTX470s, so I'd expect you could get 20k from that setup.  I'm running two WUs per GTX470, which I think is probably the best arrangement.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 10, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Thanks everyone-
> 
> Crunching for the contest. Not sure If I will be continuing afterward. Depends on the electric bill.
> 
> I am using an i7 870 and gtx570-   and Mabey an i3 530 and gtx560



I started out crunching for the contest, sadly I didn't end up winning anything =( but hey i'm still crunching, its surprisingly fun trying to get the most points  sadly its expensive. I can't afford new parts for more crunchers, that and it adds an extra $40 to my power bill...


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 10, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I started out crunching for the contest, sadly I didn't end up winning anything =( but hey i'm still crunching, its surprisingly fun trying to get the most points sadly its expensive. I can't afford new parts for more crunchers, that and it adds an extra $40 to my power bill...



Well if I win something that will be cool, if not hey it is for a good cause!! so it is a win either way! 

The power bill is always what has kept me from doing this, so over the next month I can see how much it will go up, if it is not bad, then I will keep on crunching!

BTW ION-  Setup to run 2 WU on my 570 now, it seems to be doing well so far thanks for the tip.

ALso, how do I know what my ppd is and my ppd per device is?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 10, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Well if I win something that will be cool, if not hey it is for a good cause!! so it is a win either way!
> 
> The power bill is always what has kept me from doing this, so over the next month I can see how much it will go up, if it is not bad, then I will keep on crunching!
> 
> ...



The BOINC manager will tell you, you can also go to My Grid on WCG Free-DC or BOINCStats


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2013)

Power bills can be kept down quite a bit by letting no high-end GPUs crunch, and letting e.g. only 1-3 cores of a multicore CPU crunch. Having only 1 system crunch, and maybe not 24/7 helps a lot as well.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 10, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Power bills can be kept down quite a bit by letting no high-end GPUs crunch, and letting e.g. only 1-3 cores of a multicore CPU crunch. Having only 1 system crunch, and maybe not 24/7 helps a lot as well.


And checking with your electricity company when the offpeak times are, as the electricity is cheaper then, so you can schedule BOINC to run at those times.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2013)

Indeed


----------



## Maban (Feb 11, 2013)

Zebeon said:


> Crunching for the contest. Not sure If I will be continuing afterward. Depends on the electric bill.



I swear I've read this before.


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 11, 2013)

Maban said:


> I swear I've read this before.




LOL very possible-  Did a quick copy and paste... LOL


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*Sorin Tanasa* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *Sorin Tanasa* joins as new member
> 
> ...



Welcome Sorin Tanasa!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome Sorin Tanasa, to our fanatstic team!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 12, 2013)

Big welcome to Sorin Tanasa!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2013)

HUGE WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW MEMBERS WHO HAVE JOINED RECENTLY!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome all


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*modded* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome modded!!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the team modded


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 12, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *modded* joins as new member
> 
> ...





Welcome man!


----------



## sujo (Feb 12, 2013)

So, Hi all. To start I came here with the team hopping BASE CAMP a couple of years (2010?) ago and I was bored with team life at home (seriouscrunchers):shadedshu so came here on a fluke. BASE CAMP is not camping at the moment. Will be here for the campaign then?????????????????? Depends on the cooking and the beer. Everybody enjoy the contest. If I do win anything I hope it is Hardware. I don't game much so may roll those back into the pot.I turn every thing into a cruncher.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2013)

sujo said:


> So, Hi all. To start I came here with the team hopping BASE CAMP a couple of years (2010?) ago and I was bored with team life at home (seriouscrunchers):shadedshu so came here on a fluke. BASE CAMP is not camping at the moment. Will be here for the campaign then?????????????????? Depends on the cooking and the beer. Everybody enjoy the contest. If I do win anything I hope it is Hardware. I don't game much so may roll those back into the pot.I turn every thing into a cruncher.



Great to have you aboard! 

We have a great little group here and you're welcome to stay as long as you want.

If you need any assistance feel free to post on the Team thread or the Crunchers Helping Crunchers thread


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all, I'm reading the Ion's WCG Essentials Thread and I will start crunching for TPU very soon.
Too bad I have a crappy pc but I hope by the end of this year having another computer for 24/7 crunching only.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Hi all, I'm reading the Ion's WCG Essentials Thread and I will start crunching for TPU very soon.
> Too bad I have a crappy pc but I hope by the end of this year having another computer for 24/7 crunching only.



Welcome to TPU! 
I hope you're finding the thread useful 

Let us know if we can help--your PC may not be a six-core i7, but with the HD7770 you can run GPU WUs and still make a very sizable contribution


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 13, 2013)

Alright I'm crunching. Question for the experts there is something that I would change in preferences/options?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Alright I'm crunching. Question for the experts there is something that I would change in preferences/options?



Just make sure that your CPU usage is set to 100% (if that's OK with you), GPU computing is enabled, and you have BOINC set to leave applications in memory while suspended.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Alright I'm crunching. Question for the experts there is something that I would change in preferences/options?



Welcome JNUKZ glad to have you onboard.

You can post any further questions to our WCG/boing Team thread, where we all help each other out. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784&page=868


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*JNUKZ* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.

@ JNUKZ I know you have already joined- we use the FreeDC new member announcement to make it "official"


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 14, 2013)

JNUKZ joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

(I'm lazy)

Welcome dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome JNUKZ.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 15, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> JNUKZ joins as new member
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> ...



Welcome to the team JNUKZ!


----------



## Bow (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> 
> *JNUKZ* joins as new member
> 
> ...



I hope isn't late you say Hi! 
It's a pleasure and an honor to Crunch with TPU.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome JNUKZ!!!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*emperorpiehead* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.

@ emperorpiehead I know you have already joined- we use the FreeDC new member announcement to make it "official"


----------



## NHKS (Mar 3, 2013)

New crunchers!


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*Vinz91* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome Vinz91!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the team Vinz91!


----------



## Norton (Mar 27, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*librin.so.1* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome librin!


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## librin.so.1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Norton said:


> *librin.so.1* joins as new member
> Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.



*stops by and says Hi*


----------



## Norton (Mar 28, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *stops by and says Hi* http://imageshack.us/a/img855/1331/maytrics.gif



Welcome aboard!  

If you have any questions feel free to stop by the Team thread or drop one of your fellow Team members a PM. We have a friendly group here and All are willing to help when we can 

EDIT- My grandmother's family is from Lithuania


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 28, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *stops by and says Hi* http://imageshack.us/a/img855/1331/maytrics.gif



Ok, so that is you.  Welcome a second time (because you deserve it)!


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*laptop-hpc* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome laptop-hpc!  I see you hit your first of many stones tonight


----------



## laptop-hpc (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi there! I've been running BOINC for a while now, on various projects, but thought I'd just focus on WCG from now on.

I'm mostly crunching on my Satellite laptop for now; I have a desktop but don't get to run it much. 
Hopefully my few thousand PPD will come in handy sometimes.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome, man! 
Since it's for The Greater Good™, every point counts. So, keep up the good work!


----------



## Norton (Apr 9, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*CrackerJack* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome CrackerJack, glad to have you and welcome!  Crunch on


----------



## Bow (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the team, CrackerJack!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome CrackerJack!


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*kiwi32* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 10, 2013)

Welcome kiwi32!


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*Cherry220111* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (May 10, 2013)

Welcome cherry220111, to the TPU WCG team.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today....  

*lightofhonor, Moebaum, and Dersid* join as new members


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

**Note- If you're joining and entering the Challenge drawing(s)- please post in the Challenge thread (link in my sig) confirming your TPU and WCG identities*


----------



## Baum (May 11, 2013)

Hi 

I joined yesterday but had a nice dead fan on my cpu 

72°C on my i5 3570K was  even on stock no fan wasn't possible

now i am in and crunching 

It looks like WCG doesn't use my nvidia GPU at all?? bad luck then


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*gdallsk* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2013)

Baum said:


> Hi
> 
> I joined yesterday but had a nice dead fan on my cpu
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard! 


WCG had GPU work until recently for AMD and nVidia GPUs, but that project recently completed, bringing us back to CPU-only work


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> WCG had GPU work until recently for AMD and nVidia GPUs, but that project recently completed, bringing us *back to GPU-only* work


 





J/K. 

Welcome Baum, glad to have you


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*lolwhereismycar* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (May 29, 2013)

Welcome lolwhereismycar!


----------



## Arjai (May 29, 2013)

Welcome to the newest members. I hope you find these folks to be as friendly and informative as I do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard Freshmans


----------



## [Ion] (May 30, 2013)

Welcome to the team!  Drop by and we can help you get the most out of what you have!


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*Black.raven* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome Black.raven, is a pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome to the club raven!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome Black.Raven to the bestest crunching team in the whole wide world!!

The plethora of information giving around here can be like having a Geeky Guru in your back pocket! You'll love it here, more than likely, if you keep an open mind and don't like starting flame wars!

Glad to have a new teammate!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2013)

Willkommen bei TechPowerUp, Black.Raven!


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*GreiverBlade* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome Black.raven and GreiverBlade to the greatest crunching team known to man, atleast this man.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2013)

well i have a chance and i say HI! 

my Boin Boin rig (oh f*ck that sound soooo hentai ... ya know BOIN!... the "noise" that breast make when Boing'ing ... ) isnt the top grad but i think even the littlest can be of any use

Phenom II X2 511 (woohoo a rebadged Regor Athlon II with Callisto core naming ... ) 3.4
MSI N460GTX Hawk 1gb, maybe switched for the 480 i have in the 1st rig if i take a Colorfull iPlay 660 2gb White Shark
in my 2nd HAF-XB so it runs all cool all smooth

also on the upgrade side for that rig i will surelly pop more core in if i find a sweet deal on a 63xx/83xx as said in the team topic either a vish or the X4 955 i run.

since my linux rig is for testing steam and some opensources games,emulator and mainly for internet browsing, i use it less thant the win7, so i can put it at work for WCG most of the time. 

Sidenote: why when i Boinc at 100% on linux, it doesnt cripple totaly the computer like it does on 7  im not complaining ofc


----------



## librin.so.1 (Aug 10, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Sidenote: why when i Boinc at 100% on linux, it doesnt cripple totaly the computer like it does on 7  im not complaining ofc



Because it runs on the highest possible niceness and thus hands over the CPU cycles to all the other processes You are running when they need it.
Yes, that rox0rz muh s0x 0ff!
Too bad Windows' "task priority" doesn't work nearly as good and is way less fine-grained...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Because it runs on the highest possible niceness and thus hands over the CPU cycles to all the other processes You are running when they need it.
> Yes, that rox0rz muh s0x 0ff!
> Too bad Windows' "task priority" doesn't work nearly as good and is way less fine-grained...



i pretty much thought of that because of android (my nexus 7 crunch sometime  )
still im not totaly used to linux even if i started with Slackware in 97 or 98 (3.1 or 3.3 i cant recall)


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey Greiver, glad to see ya over here as well as our club bro! Welcome my friend.


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Sidenote: why when i Boinc at 100% on linux, it doesnt cripple totaly the computer like it does on 7  im not complaining ofc



Some rigs really get dragged down when crunching..... FX chips way less so, they are multi-tasking beasts


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Some rigs really get dragged down when crunching..... FX chips way less so, they are multi-tasking beasts



soooo the FX will be for the Boin Boin (GOD that really sounds Hentai ... i should find a better name ... or not...)
http://youtu.be/OWJoKnMEKnQ

you get the idea ... (SFW ... or ... well ... SFW yeah...)

still i run a poor little orphaned X2 511 and the main runs a X4 955 BE (not crunching on that one) and 

STINGER608 it took me some time to decide ... but ...  hey beer for ya, nostalbro'!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Some rigs really get dragged down when crunching..... FX chips way less so, they are multi-tasking beasts



 that is good to know man! When I get a chance and can afford it I am going to put an fx8350 together for crunching!


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*torgoth* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

can someone run me through a crash course on crunching, ive done folding, its fairly simple with the net and app. even changed the beta clients for my gpu 

but im new to this.. thanks!


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> can someone run me through a crash course on crunching, ive done folding, its fairly simple with the net and app. even changed the beta clients for my gpu
> 
> but im new to this.. thanks!




Follow the basic instructions here to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

Post in the Team thread after you're signed up and started and we can assist with tweaks/adjustments, etc.. 

*note- you will want to change the BOINC Manager software ASAP but start with the one in the link first


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

ok ive registered, joined team, downloaded, installed the version from Berkley for win8, joined WCG, paused that as my cpu is probably not fully stable yet lol

anything else?


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ok ive registered, joined team, downloaded, installed the version from Berkley for win8, joined WCG, paused that as my cpu is probably not fully stable yet lol
> 
> anything else?



Crunch! 

I would advise against using a benching clock but you can go along fine with a 24/7 stable overclock or gaming overclock as long as you can manage the temps. Adjust "computing preferences" to 100% and 100% 

*note- can someone post a screenshot of the settings on the preferences page as a reference?- I'm at work atm and can't do so on this PC
** EDIT**
These are the preferences I currently use on one of my rigs:


----------



## torgoth (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Norton, thanks for the welcome! 
I'm still figuring things out %)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2013)

welcome aboard torgoth and d1nky


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome to the team--you're about to have a grand time!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*Irony314* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Bow (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to the team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome Irony314!


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*d1nky* joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the team d1nky


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome D1nky!! I don't think I have ever pictured a time in my life where I saw myself saying that, "Welcome D1nky." 

Check that off the bucket list.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

Ive never thought of a time when d1nky and bucket gets used in the same paragraph lol

Thanks guys, btw if you don't feel like typing d1nky.. its damo 

well im up and running, haven't missed a beat so far

the 4100 is throttling due to the mobo but this 8core is doing well


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome Damo, glad to have you in the team and to see you racking in the point


----------



## HammerON (Sep 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Ive never thought of a time when d1nky and bucket gets used in the same paragraph lol
> 
> Thanks guys, btw if you don't feel like typing d1nky.. its damo
> 
> ...



Welcome to the TPU WCG team damo


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome to the team D1nky/Damo/sir.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

I just joined the team . Been running in my HTPC for hours now, will try to run it in my main rig later see how it goes


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome to the team!

Under what name are You crunching? Same as forum name, i.e. "Sempron Guy", or using some other?


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks! Proud to be on board 

yep same name, but with all small letters


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome o the team, where dreams come true


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*sempron guy * joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome to the Team!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Welcome o the team, *where dreams come true *


Gonna' hold you to that, manofthem!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance



lol He already did several hours ago.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Guys 

Didn't know the Clean Project needs a faster internet connection. I could only do FAAH.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> lol He already did several hours ago.



Reads two ways:

_*Team mates*_...Stop by and say Hi _*to our new member*_ when you have a chance

and

_*New Team member*_...Stop by and say Hi _*to the Team*_ when you have a chance

I try to do the same intro for every new member when I see them reported on FreeDC.... get to feed my OCD a little that way


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Welcome o the team, where dreams come true





BUCK NASTY said:


> Gonna' hold you to that, manofthem!



It will come true for everyone, assuming your dream is to catch the "crunch bug" making you want to spend your time and money converting every machine you have in to WCG workhorses thereby turning your room into an oven in exchange for points that we can't exchange for anything for and the warm fuzzy feeling that you're helping the world achieve science!

Think "Crazy Cat Lady" except computers instead of cats.

p.s. New team members: I, uh, just kidding, yeah? *nervous laugh* We're all just, y'know, casual and completely *normal* people who are in complete control of our lives. C'mon in and join us!


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> It will come true for everyone, assuming your dream is to catch the "crunch bug" making you want to spend your time and money converting every machine you have in to WCG workhorses thereby turning your room into an oven in exchange for points that we can't exchange for anything for and the warm fuzzy feeling that you're helping the world achieve science!
> 
> *Think "Crazy Cat Lady" except computers instead of cats.*
> 
> p.s. New team members: I, uh, just kidding, yeah? *nervous laugh* We're all just, y'know, casual and completely *normal* people who are in complete control of our lives. C'mon in and join us!



--

Well said xvi!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> It will come true for everyone, assuming your dream is to catch the "crunch bug" making you want to spend your time and money converting every machine you have in to WCG workhorses thereby turning your room into an oven in exchange for points that we can't exchange for anything for and the warm fuzzy feeling that you're helping the world achieve science!
> 
> *Think "Crazy Cat Lady" except computers instead of cats.*
> 
> p.s. New team members: I, uh, just kidding, yeah? *nervous laugh* We're all just, y'know, casual and completely *normal* people who are in complete control of our lives. C'mon in and join us!



OMG, I could not have described it better! That is so sig worthy.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 14, 2013)

OMG that's funny and true! I started out with a few computers folding for TPU and by the end of the week I had 15 pc's... but I was folding with CPU power and not GPU power.. Then we started WCG here and I switched over because it was CPU driven... and with in a mouth I had 32 computers crunching 24/7.... hehehe I've toned it back a bit, but probably up until the being of the year I had at least 22 to 26 rigs crunching 24/7.  Now that it's getting cooler I'm starting to get the itch again.. hehehe  I may have to kick the tires and light the fires..


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 15, 2013)

Welcome Sempron Guy!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*shadow_city2 * joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*Dak77 * joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to the new team members, glad to have you


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome new members!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2013)

A warm Welcome to all the New Members of the Very Bestest Crunching Team in da' whole wide World, TPU!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*DeaDhunter * joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2013)

You guys can welcome me back. I was a member years ago but only tallied up 5000 points. I am back for the challenge and to represent TPU!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome back Easy Rhino sir,


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> You guys can welcome me back. I was a member years ago but *only tallied up 5000 points*. I am back for the challenge and to represent TPU!



You got that in 1/2 a day this time! 

That 980X is certainly a crunching beast! 

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....  

*l4tture * joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*Also, if your TPU and WCG user names are different, please let us know who you are! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcoome l4tture and welcome back ER!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> You got that in 1/2 a day this time!
> 
> That 980X is certainly a crunching beast!
> 
> Welcome Back!!!



the centos machine is freaking churning these suckers out with barely any overhead using only 75% of the 12 threads. amazing.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 16, 2013)

I see that 15thWarlock has joined our crunching team
Very cool
Welcome to all the crunchers!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team Today....  

*marsey99 * joins as new member

and

*Redtoad * joins from *Team Toad Town *

Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*Also, if your TPU and WCG user names are different, please let us know who you are! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome Boyz!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team Today....  

*Deake * and *SpockvsData * join as new members


Welcome to the Team!!!  

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*Also, if your TPU and WCG user names are different, please let us know who you are! *


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2013)

hi


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 19, 2013)

Welcome guys!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks TO ALL of the new Crunchers!! We hit 4.8 million points TODAY. I am not sure I have seen that before!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 
*jjkinas * joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 
Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Too bad he had to leave to get his car serviced right after setting up BOINC. I had no luck catching Him since so I did not walk Him through auto-reporting config yet 
Aww well...


----------



## vega22 (Nov 21, 2013)

i was welcomed and said hi but the "update" removed it.

hi!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

@marsey99

Welcome to the team! Aaaaaaaaaye!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the team Marsey!


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 

*AJ228 *joins from Team New Hampshire
 Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance
*Also, if your TPU and WCG user names are different, please let us know who you are! *


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 5, 2013)

Welcome AJ228!


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 

*dark2099 * joins from Team TechFINIty


Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Arjai (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome Dark2099!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Norton (Dec 21, 2013)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 

*RejZoR * joins as new member


Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Arjai (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome RejZoR!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome RejZoR!


----------



## Bow (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to the team


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 28, 2013)

I see my good ole pal "Fullinfusion" has indeed joined our team!!!!!!!!!

Welcome my friend!!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome FiF!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome AJ228! 
Awesome to new additions to the team 

And of course, FF my buddy


----------



## Norton (Feb 10, 2014)

New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team Today.... 
*
thefumigator * joins as new member
and
*shortymagordy * joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance
*
Also, if your TPU and WCG user names are different, please let us know who you are! *


----------



## Arjai (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome to the TEAM of TEAMS!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## destructioncss (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey all, Destructioncss 2/11/14

Mx500torid is muh pops, Hes been doing this for a while and now that I have a machine worth using for this, I am now signing up. 

 lol


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 12, 2014)

destructioncss said:


> Hey all, Destructioncss 2/11/14
> 
> Mx500torid is muh pops, Hes been doing this for a while and now that I have a machine worth using for this, I am now signing up.
> 
> lol


It seems he is crunching anon forgot to put in the team. We will get it straightened out when he gets off work tonight.


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 
*
destructioncss * joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Now it's "official"- Thanks to pops (*mx500torid*) for helping get you signed up!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 

*djthrottleboi * joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 
Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

thank you and hi guys.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome, Welcome, glad you know have some points validated and now you are officially vetted as a TPU Crunching Team Member!!

Congrats!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 14, 2014)

yep got lots more where that came from.


Arjai said:


> Welcome, Welcome, glad you know have some points validated and now you are officially vetted as a TPU Crunching Team Member!!
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*actually yesterday 

*Kumra * joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome to the team Kumra!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome to all the new crunchers that have joined since my abrupt departure and my return.


----------



## Bow (Feb 15, 2014)

Your going to love it here


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 

*food4worms * joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Arjai (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2014)

welcome food4worms!.


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2014)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 
*inferno25 * joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Bow (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome @*inferno25!!!

Thanks for picking TPU to Crunch with!!

*


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2014)

New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today.... 

*night.fox* joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome buddy, glad to have you on the team


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

Crunching Newbie!! *HOG PILE!!!*

JK, Welcome to the *Best Team on Planet Earth!!

 (can you tell?)*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Welcome to the *Best Team on Planet Earth!!
> 
> (can you tell?)*



Why stop at just Planet Earth?  We are the best team anywhere in the known/unknown universe!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today....
> *night.fox* joins as new member
> 
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> ...



Thanks for welcoming me


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Norton (Mar 9, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
Compgeke *joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the team, @Compgeke!  You're going to love it here, and we are thrilled to have you.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 10, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome to all I missed!! Thanks for joining, the BEST TEAM eva!!


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not technically new but it has been a long time since I've been crunching.  I put my system up last night and plan to get the HTPC and my daughters added to the list to help out.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> I'm not technically new but it has been a long time since I've been crunching.  I put my system up last night and plan to get the HTPC and my daughters added to the list to help out.



Well, welcome (back) then, pleasure to have you (back).


----------



## Norton (Mar 17, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> I'm not technically new but it has been a long time since I've been crunching.  I put my system up last night and plan to get the HTPC and my daughters added to the list to help out.


 
Well then...

*Welcome Back!* 

EDIT- manofthem ninja'd me


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Well then...
> 
> *Welcome Back!*
> 
> EDIT- manofthem ninja'd me



I haz ninja skills


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 18, 2014)

welcome back!


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*wsho71 *joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome @wsho71 to the team, pleasure to have you


----------



## Arjai (Mar 21, 2014)

Welcome!!!! I hope you like it here as much as I do!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
Recca28 *joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome Reccca28


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to the team, very happy to have it aboard! 

Btw, is Recca28 the same as @Recca29?


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Welcome to the team, very happy to have it aboard!
> 
> Btw, is Recca28 the same as @Recca29?


Thanks.
changed the name to Recca29.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for joining the best TEAM in the Universe, as we know it!! 



Recca29 said:


> Thanks.
> changed the name to Recca29.


----------



## Norton (May 3, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
@Durvelle27 *joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2014)

Welcome @Durvelle27, glad to officially have you aboard!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Welcome @Durvelle27, glad to officially have you aboard!


Yes, a very big welcome to Durvelle27!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the greatest damn crunching team in the world Durvelle.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 4, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 4, 2014)

Thx guys


----------



## Peter1986C (May 10, 2014)

*Chiamami Jena* joins as new member

*Eroticus* joins as new member

Welcome to the team to both of you!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

Welcome to the team


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2014)

All new members have to buy the first round of drinks. 

Welcome to the Team


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

Welcome!!! 

Post in this thread with your forum name if different than your WCG name


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

Welcome to the team, @Eroticus and Chiamami Jena!  

Who's *Chiamami Jena*?  I'll need to know for the Stones; I can't seem to find a TPU name that corresponds


----------



## PolRoger (May 11, 2014)

I'm joining the the Team to participate in the upcoming TPU's 10th B-Day WCG Challenge!  I've got about a half-dozen "Crunchers" that have been running Rosetta and I'm starting to switch them over as their work queues finish out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys. Joined couple days aho. Name is same as my forum one. For now just participating in the challenge, but might find myself back 24/7 in the near future.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hey guys. Joined couple days aho. Name is same as my forum one. For now just participating in the challenge, but might find myself back 24/7 in the near future.



Good to have you aboard! 

Haven't seen any results from you yet? Send me a PM when you have some time and I'll review your settings with you


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Good to have you aboard!
> 
> Haven't seen any results from you yet? Send me a PM when you have some time and I'll review your settings with you



I hit Update in the BOIC Manager last night after I did a couple hours of crunching.


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

@PolRoger joins from XtremeSystems

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## PolRoger (May 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> @PolRoger joins from XtremeSystems
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...er-welcome-thread.135433/page-32#post-3105926

Hi again everybody...

P.S.  All my rigs are up and running now for WCG-TPU! 

I'm going to roll with 8 rigs... 34-cores/56-threads... Time to get some PIE!!!


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

PolRoger said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...er-welcome-thread.135433/page-32#post-3105926
> 
> Hi again everybody...
> 
> P.S.  All my rigs are up and running now for WCG-TPU!



We use this thread and the FreeDC updates to make it "_*official*_" 

Thanks again for hopping aboard!


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@theoneandonlymrk*  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Welcome to all the new member's!! I hope you find TPU to be of your liking, I know I do!

Please, feel free to stick around after the Challenge, you will find oodles of great info here and feel free to ask questions! I have learned more here just reading posts than I have reading books!! 

TPU rocks!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 13, 2014)

Yeah folding again too hi all


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
@neatfeatguy*   joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (May 15, 2014)

Welcome @neatfeatguy


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
@moonboystrikesback*   joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

Welcome!! *@moonboystrikesback !!!!!
*
I hope you find TPU as great as I think it is!!


----------



## moonboystrikesback (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Norton and Arjai. Got a 2500K here hard at work. Figured I'd jump in face-first.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 15, 2014)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2014)

Well I've gone a fair few nights now sleeping with my main rig humming flat out in the corner of my room and its not stopped me sleeping so I might well be in for a while guy's. 
Rigs been on 4-5 days now and no issues with no reboot or restart but I have had to drop my clocks to 4.8 for temp reasons. 
Still nice to see I had it ocd right ish.


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2014)

Love all the new names. Welcome.


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Well I've gone a fair few nights now sleeping with my main rig humming flat out in the corner of my room and its not stopped me sleeping so I might well be in for a while guy's.
> Rigs been on 4-5 days now and no issues with no reboot or restart but I have had to drop my clocks to 4.8 for temp reasons.
> Still nice to see I had it ocd right ish.


Thanks for joining the BEST Team in the Universe!! Welcome and please enjoy this site and it's plethora of info and awesome people!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Thanks for joining the BEST Team in the Universe!! Welcome and please enjoy this site and it's plethora of info and awesome people!!


Cheers but I'm not that new Arjai, I just haven't crunched before , I folded(Tpu obv).
If I had mined I Would be a millionaire by now but im rich with the big guy instead (I wish)


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Cheers but I'm not that new Arjai, I just haven't crunched before , I folded(Tpu obv).
> If I had mined I Would be a millionaire by now but im rich with the big guy instead (I wish)


If I had not been all blurry eyed, no coffee, I probably could have added two and two, i.e. Join date and Folding Badge. No worries, Thanks for helping us out with the challenge!! 

*goes back to being a bit foggy* Thanks for the moment of Clarity!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> If I had not been all blurry eyed, no coffee, I probably could have added two and two, i.e. Join date and Folding Badge. No worries, Thanks for helping us out with the challenge!!
> 
> *goes back to being a bit foggy* Thanks for the moment of Clarity!!


That's ok , most of my posts are done under the same duress.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 15, 2014)

Welcome @theoneandonlymrk


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
Sutura*  joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 15, 2014)

@Sutura welcome to the best team.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*AngryBird* joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2014)

Welcome to the team AngryBird!   Everyone loves angry birds


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 22, 2014)

welcome to the team @angrybird


----------



## Arjai (May 22, 2014)

*Welcome one and all!! To the Greatest site, of all!!

Come on in, enjoy the ride! TPU has PRIDE!!

10 YEARS OF BEING THE BEST!!*


----------



## KTARES (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,
 My name is KTARES, friend of BarbaricSoul. He invited me to this site to help out people in need.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2014)

KTARES said:


> Hi,
> My name is KTARES, friend of BarbaricSoul. He invited me to this site to help out people in need.



Welcome to TPU!  Are you joining up our WCG team?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2014)

yeah, he will be, getting him set up now


----------



## manofthem (Jun 9, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> yeah, he will be, getting him set up now


Beautiful!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to the team, man!


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today Yesterday*.... 

@KTARES  and @Lightbulbie join as new members
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*sorry I missed the announcement on FreeDC yesterday guys


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome fellas, it's a pleasure to have you on the team!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today Yesterday*....
> 
> @KTARES  and @Lightbulbie join as new members
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> ...



KTARES (pronounced KT Ares) has already.



KTARES said:


> Hi,
> My name is KTARES, friend of BarbaricSoul. He invited me to this site to help out people in need.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi guys.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome guys!


----------



## KTARES (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks all for the Welcome..  Glad to part of such a great team


----------



## Toothless (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank youuu~ I'll be running WCG when I can. (Due to the cost of running a AC, my power usage is limited)


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> KTARES (pronounced KT Ares) has already.



I know that. However, we make it "official" when the name pops up at FreeDC


----------



## Arjai (Jun 12, 2014)

_Alright!! NEWBIES!!!_

*Somebody get the Shaving Cream and Peanut Butter!!*





PS, Welcome to the *TEAM!!*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> *Somebody get the Shaving Cream and Peanut Butter!!*



KTARES keeps that in his backpack 24/7. Don't ask and don't turn your back to him.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 12, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> KTARES keeps that in his backpack 24/7. Don't ask and don't turn your back to him.



Sounds like he could fit in nicely here!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
@Gilletter*   joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome @Gilletter, it's a pleasure to have you aboard!  

You're going to love this team!


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi, that is all.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 20, 2014)

@Gilletter have a fun stay at our wonderful team, mate!


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 20, 2014)

So how do I know what sort of contribution I've made so far, I see under the memorial one for kreij that I have 11 pages of something, but I don't know what any of it means, lol. It's under Roger-PC for the machine.


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> So how do I know what sort of contribution I've made so far, I see under the memorial one for kreij that I have 11 pages of something, but I don't know what any of it means, lol. It's under Roger-PC for the machine.



Here's the FreeDC page for the account we're using:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=934613

The PC's are listed towards the middle of the page and I'm pretty sure this one is yours:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3106539

*note- 1 FreeDC point= 7 WCG points


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes, now what does it all mean


----------



## Norton (Jul 20, 2014)

Gilletter said:


> Yes, now what does it all mean



Every point/every result means we are one small step closer to not needing to do the next memorial....


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 20, 2014)

@Norton, even I don't understand what You just wrote.


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Every point/every result means we are one small step closer to not needing to do the next memorial....



I just meant how do you read the results, as in, what do the points mean, such as calculations ran, sections done, etc. I can see the RAW readings, I just want to know what they translate into.


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> @Norton, even I don't understand what You just wrote.



Just means that every result we crunch gets us closer to a cure



Gilletter said:


> I just meant how do you read the results, as in, what do the points mean, such as calculations ran, sections done, etc. I can see the RAW readings, I just want to know what they translate into.



Points are related to GFLOPS (I forget the exact ratio atm). If you check the properties of a job in your BOINC Manager you can see the estimated GFLOPS that the job will need in order to complete it. You can use points as a benchmark for long term performance since the faster the cpu the faster the job gets done and more cores mean more jobs, etc..


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just means that every result we crunch gets us closer to a cure



I lately crunch mostly towards CEP2. *deeeeeeerp*


----------



## Norton (Jul 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I lately crunch mostly towards CEP2. *deeeeeeerp*



Clean energy is as much of a cure as anything else 

The CEP2 project is geared to developing solar panels from organic materials that can be used to power water treatment/waste treatment systems in places where that isn't feasible now


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 21, 2014)

dang it! My EVIL plan to be a friggin' smart-ass was foiled!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Jul 22, 2014)

@Norton when is the next event as i am ready. I would crunch outside the events however i am limited on funds and equipment so i run the safe side and don't crunch much.


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> @Norton when is the next event as i am ready. I would crunch outside the events however i am limited on funds and equipment so i run the safe side and don't crunch much.



We may do a short Challenge in August (2-3 days) and then some longer ones in Oct. and Nov.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Jul 22, 2014)

keep me posted i'm in on all of them. currently facing a issue with the nvidia driver causing bsod's 
nvlddmkm.sysnvlddmkm.sys+cbbe1fffff880`05650000fffff880`062b40000x00c640000x537a8efc5/19/2014 6:08:44 PMNVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 337.88NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 337.889.18.13.3788NVIDIA CorporationC:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys

or else i would crunch a little however considering itss a raid 0 array i'm on that could be problematic as its a frequent bsod.


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@ST.o.CH*  joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 27, 2014)

@ST.o.CH welcome.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome @ST.o.CH!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome @ST.o.CH 

Godd news. just upgraded to 4790k so as soon as i can get stable its crunch time.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 28, 2014)

@ST.o.CH , Glad to see you have joined us Crunching!! Turn it up!!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> 
> *@ST.o.CH*  joins as new member
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> ...





Recca29 said:


> @ST.o.CH welcome.





Chevalr1c said:


> Welcome @ST.o.CH!





djthrottleboi said:


> Welcome @ST.o.CH
> 
> Godd news. just upgraded to 4790k so as soon as i can get stable its crunch time.





Arjai said:


> @ST.o.CH , Glad to see you have joined us Crunching!! Turn it up!!


Hi everyone, it´s good to be a part of a community where construction for a better world is on the top of things.


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry for the delay... have been crazy busy at work lately 

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

* @Tallencor *  joined as new member on 8/28
Welcme to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sorry for the delay... have been crazy busy at work lately
> 
> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> 
> ...


Been wanting to be involved in something like this for some time now. No better place than TPU


----------



## Tallencor (Aug 31, 2014)

Norton said:


> We may do a short Challenge in August (2-3 days) and then some longer ones in Oct. and Nov.


Im in.
Edit: Just checked the numbers guys. Were stomping the challenge.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
* 
@THE_EVIL_RAPIER*   joins as new member.
Welcme to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to the team @THE_EVIL_RAPIER, it's a pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2014)

Yea! New Cruncher!!! Thanks! You are joining, undoubtedly, the best-est Crunching Team in the known Universe!!

@THE_EVIL_RAPIER , We don't mind that your Evil...You can still crunch and make the World a better place. We won't tell anyone!


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey guys...Wow.... I take it the team list is watched closely. lol Thank you very much for the warm welcome. Hope I can help a little bit.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> Hey guys...Wow.... I take it the team list is watched closely. lol Thank you very much for the warm welcome. Hope I can help a little bit.



We have spies everywhere!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> Hey guys...Wow.... I take it the team list is watched closely. lol Thank you very much for the warm welcome. Hope I can help a little bit.



We just love new blood amongst us!  Also we have a very good team captain that keeps us up to date, and that in turn keeps us on our toes and ever so welcoming 


Edit: additionally, @Norton usually posts the new members here when they report on FreeDC, and today is that day for you.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome @THE_EVIL_RAPIER


----------



## Norton (Sep 14, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
* 

adi-quesso joins as new member.

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*


----------



## Arjai (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome @*adi-quesso !!
*
Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome @adi-quesso!


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2014)

*WCG-TPU Team member-rejoins the Team Today*.... 

*@twilyth*  rejoins the Team

*Welcome Back to the Team!!!* 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance 

Thanks to @ThE_MaD_ShOt for the heads up!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> *WCG-TPU Team member-rejoins the Team Today*....
> 
> *@twilyth*  rejoins the Team
> 
> ...



Welcome back to the team, twilyth!   The elusive name of _twilyth_ in the beginning of this very thread always seemed like a phantom to me since it was long before my time


----------



## Bow (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> *
> 
> adi-quesso joins as new member.
> ...


Has also been a Folder.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Twilyth!!!! *Damn glad to see ya back my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Has been a long time man. Do stop in and say hi.  I miss our conversations bro. Throw me a PM if ya get a chance.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@OneMoar*  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome @OneMoar, pleased to have you aboard!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks!! There is always room for, wait for it....


@OneMoar !


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome @OneMoar!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome @OneMoar


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@nightriderjt*  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome @nightriderjt, pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Best TEAM in the known Universe!!

*@nightriderjt Glad to have 'ya!!*


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome @nightriderjt to this awesome team!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2014)

*Another new member! *

_Fureed joins as new_

Welcome aboard, and if we can help, just ask!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome Fureed!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome @fureed! 

Wow, 2 new members in 2 days?! It's dance time


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the Team *Fureed*!!!


----------



## Tallencor (Oct 28, 2014)

A very kind welcome to you _Fureed_


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome @Fureed!


----------



## Bow (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member(s) -join the Team*.... 
*
@Pandacoder*   joins as new member on *11/11/2014*

and
*
@NCSU_Sealy*   joins as new member on *11/13/2014
Welcome to the Team!!! *

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*My apologies for the delay in posting, my plate is a little too full atm! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member(s) -join the Team*....
> *
> @Pandacoder*   joins as new member on *11/11/2014*
> 
> ...


[Ion]'s Minions...LOL

Welcome aboard gentlemen!


----------



## Bow (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like Team Ion is in full force. You wait and see if they don't team up to take back the cherry flavor he craves so much. I would honestly think he would be tired of it by now but to each their own.
What I meant to say was hey there @Pandacoder  and @NCSU_Sealy Welcome to the team. You have arrived at the best of times.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Ahh, but they're all crunching on their own HW under their own names.  Everything I have under my name is HW I personally own


----------



## Pandacoder (Nov 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> [Ion]'s Minions...LOL
> 
> Welcome aboard gentlemen!


I think he's actually my minion btw, and thank you. :]


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

It's all good.  I can say that I would definitely crank up one of the dual hex cores with 3 HD 79xx cards and have the other rigs with similar cards crunching full time if we were ever to get another GPU project.  I think I have 7 or 8 of those cards all together.  I just can't justify the cost in electricity of running more rigs than I'm running now.  But the incremental cost of running those cards compared to the points it would generate would be well worth it and I jump on that opportunity with both feet.

I've even thought about getting some sort of solar installation to help defray my electricity costs, but where I am, there's just no way it would ever pay for itself.  Not at the present cost per watt at least.  But in a few years, that might change.  If that ever happens and I can get my effective rates down to maybe 10-15 cents per kilowatt hour, I might consider jumping back into crunching in a big way.  But for now, I have to set limits for myself.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Where are you located that electricity is that expensive?  Here in Central NC residential electric rates are around 9c/kWh...


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Where are you located that electricity is that expensive?  Here in Central NC residential electric rates are around 9c/kWh...


New Jersey.  I pay about 20 cents per kwh.  Maybe a fraction of a cent less, but let's call it 20 cents.


----------



## Pandacoder (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] is spoiled from only living where everything is fairly cheap, he's never been exposed long-term to prices in places like NJ or LI. I think in SWVa it's around 11-13c.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

Pandacoder said:


> I think he's actually my minion btw, and thank you. :]





Pandacoder said:


> [Ion] is spoiled from only living where everything is fairly cheap, he's never been exposed long-term to prices in places like NJ or LI. I think in SWVa it's around 11-13c.


The ole inside scoop on Ion eh! Your not safe now my friend.
4.9 Cents kwh here in Nova Scotia. I pay an average per month thou. $87 no matter the usage. It does however get recalculated every January. I have wood heat to buffer me through the winter so that helps a lot.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

Pandacoder said:


> [Ion] is spoiled from only living where everything is fairly cheap, he's never been exposed long-term to prices in places like NJ or LI. I think in SWVa it's around 11-13c.


Yeah, NJ really sucks in terms of the cost of living.  I pay in taxes more than what rent used to cost me.  Of course I did have a rent controlled apt, but still.  My car insurance alone is more like a car payment - thank god I don't have one of those as well.

The only thing I've going for me this year is the price of oil.  Fortunately the bottom has fallen out of that market so I should be able to fill up my tank for a lot less than last year.  But even there, once all the middle men add on there profit margin, you still end up bending over.


Tallencor said:


> 4.9 cents Kwh here in Nova Scotia. I am on an average usage plan though. Right now I pay $87 a month regardless of usage. However they re calculate the average every January. I have wood heat to fall on in the winter months so I should be alright.


I think you know what you can do with your low rates and nice warm fire . . . .  

JK -


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, NJ really sucks in terms of the cost of living.  I pay in taxes more than what rent used to cost me.  Of course I did have a rent controlled apt, but still.  My car insurance alone is more like a car payment - thank god I don't have one of those as well.
> 
> The only thing I've going for me this year is the price of oil.  Fortunately the bottom has fallen out of that market so I should be able to fill up my tank for a lot less than last year.  But even there, once all the middle men add on there profit margin, you still end up bending over.
> 
> ...


Easy now feller. What we save in rates we spend on alcohol smokes and plaid jackets. It all evens out in the end.
Edit: P.s. Hey buddy! Ya got any smokes? Eh?
Because the last statement is a had to be there moment I will let you all in.








Holy Edits: Notice the .Gov of Canada logo at the end? Yes we make fun of ourselves and the .Gov pays for it.( Or well I guess we do) Go free Medical!


----------



## Pandacoder (Nov 14, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> The ole inside scoop on Ion eh! Your not safe now my friend.
> 4.9 Cents kwh here in Nova Scotia. I pay an average per month thou. $87 no matter the usage. It does however get recalculated every January. I have wood heat to buffer me through the winter so that helps a lot.


Well at 4.9c/kWh a computer heater for a small living space (apartment) could possibly be feasible.

When I need my room warm I just close my door and watch a video on my computer. Min[Ion] likes it cold and breaker-trippy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> plaid jackets





Pandacoder said:


> Min[Ion]


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Easy now feller. What we save in rates we spend on alcohol smokes and plaid jackets. It all evens out in the end.
> Edit: P.s. Hey buddy! Ya got any smokes? Eh?


No smokes but I've got any type of nicotine you want - spray, inhaler, gum, patch, lozenge.  I'm seriously addicted dude.  It really sucks.  But at least I don't smoke.  The transition from cigs to nicotine can be a little tricky but only lasts a day or two.  Once you've switched over, you don't even think about smoking any more - well, not really.  I don't anyway, but it's been a really long time for me.  The problem for me is cutting down so I can be completely free.

LOL about the plaid jackets.  That's got to confuse the hell out of the lesbians.  Sorry if I'm not being politically correct there.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 14, 2014)

twilyth said:


> No smokes but I've got any type of nicotine you want - spray, inhaler, gum, patch, lozenge.  I'm seriously addicted dude.  It really sucks.  But at least I don't smoke.  The transition from cigs to nicotine can be a little tricky but only lasts a day or two.  Once you've switched over, you don't even think about smoking any more - well, not really.  I don't anyway, but it's been a really long time for me.  The problem for me is cutting down so I can be completely free.
> 
> LOL about the plaid jackets.  That's got to confuse the hell out of the lesbians.  Sorry if I'm not being politically correct there.


Started when I was 21 ffs. The g.f. has an inhaler with the liquid Nicotine. Jokes aside we like our weekend sips so it is hard especially around friends and family that smoke as well. This very moment our .gov is getting ready to Ban all flavored liquid Nicotine products. Talk about backwards thinking. High hopes that they just regulate the sale of said products because by all accounts (yourself included) they make all the diff to a pile of people.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not really a fan of the vaporizers mainly because most of the nicotine that's used is made in China and isn't regulated or tested.  I don't mean to be China bashing here.  It's just that anything that is going to be consumed needs to be tested, preferably via GCMS (gas chromatography/mass spectroscopy).  There's a company in the UK that uses GCMS, or at least claims to, for all of their ingredients, but unfortunately that's not standard procedure for the vast majority of vendors AFAIK.

All of the products I've used are pharmaceutical grade.  I've tried vaping with the UK product I mentioned but even that made me hack worse than smoking.  The bitch of it is that I never smoked very much.  I can't really tolerate it.  Nicotine only became a problem when I switched to the replacement products.  How screwed up is that?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 14, 2014)

@Pandacoder and @NCSU_Sealy Welcome to the team.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@ChaoticG8R*  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> 
> *@ChaoticG8R*  joins as new member
> 
> ...



Hi!  I'm not really sure what to say....I feel like this guy:
French Cosplayer  (Wouldn't allow me to use the time jump with "media")


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

No habla francais - LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2014)

_*giuliojiang *_joins from _*BOINC.Italy*_
_*Welcome aboard! *_


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome new members!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome @Pandacoder and also, 

Welcome @NCSU_Sealy

You both have now joined the BEST Crunching Team on the Planet!! Congratulations are in order!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Holy Edits: Notice the .Gov of Canada logo at the end? Yes we make fun of ourselves and the .Gov pays for it.( Or well I guess we do) Go free Medical!


LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2014)

_*Markjw joins as new*_

Welcome aboard Mark!

Stop by and say Hello if you get a chance


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2014)

*Welcome aboard Markjw!!!*


----------



## Bow (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@eidairaman1*  joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome @eidairaman1!


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team*... 

*@Knoxx29* joined on* Jan 28th*

*@Caring1* joined on *Feb 6th*

*@l3nderb* joined on *Feb 9th*

All as *new* members
*Welcome to the Team!!! *

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## twilyth (Feb 11, 2015)

What exactly are these "new" members of which you speak?  Are they aliens from another world?  Clones?  I don't understand.  I remember the ancient stories that told of "new" members but the exact meaning of that word  seems to have been lost in the mists of time.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 11, 2015)

Alien-Clone?
That sounds cool


----------



## Recca29 (Feb 11, 2015)

welcome Alien-Clone.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 11, 2015)

welcome to the new arrival!

Oh D*mn, my 1k post


----------



## Bow (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome to the team


----------



## FireFox (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Guys for the Welcome.
I know that i am going to be part of this great TEAM for a long long long time.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 11, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know that i am going to be part of this great TEAM for a long long long time.




That is awesome and this awesome team certainly welcomes you to a long term stay.


----------



## l3nderb (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Hopefully I can add to the success of the team .

Now to just get some more hardware to crunch with


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to all of you, and @Knoxx29 ! 

See what I did?

Just ribbing you, you question asker! 

I'm glad you are part of our team and that you plan to stay a while.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't pay attention to what @Arjai says to ya @Knoxx29 !!! He is always full of it.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Don't pay attention to what @Arjai says to ya @Knoxx29 !!! He is always full of it.


Thanks for pointing that out. However, I believe he may have already known that.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. However, I believe he may have already known that.




Oh I know, I was mainly giving you some crap.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2015)

Believe me, your last post was COMPLETELY unnecessary.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2015)

Ooooh look - Arjai is getting his latest delivery!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Ooooh look - Arjai is getting his latest delivery!


Um, that was _removed_ from my backyard. Farmer's pay me for these loads!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Um, that was _removed_ from my backyard. Farmer's pay me for these loads!


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@bihboy23* joins as a new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome *@bihboy23*!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome @bihboy23


----------



## bihboy23 (Feb 22, 2015)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> 
> *@bihboy23* joins as a new member
> Welcome to the Team!!!
> ...





Chevalr1c said:


> Welcome *@bihboy23*!


Hello everyone


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team Today*.... 
*
@Fakex* joins as new member

*@madness777* joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

New members, new blood, new incoming Milestones! 

Welcome guys, pleasure to have you


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team Today*.... 

*st2000* joins as new member
*pan1* joins as new member
*peche* joins as new member
*BLUNT14468* joins as new member
*Deelron* joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

**Note-* If your WCG name if different than your TPU name please post and let us know who you are


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

Welcome welcome, pleasure to have you all!  

@st2000, @Deelron, @peche


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

hello guys, 
im pretty glad to be in the team, and also helping from here!





Regards,


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello to all new members!!! Have a beer please


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Hello to all new members!!! Have a beer please



I'm not a new member but I want a beer too


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm not a new member but I want a beer too


there you have bro:





Regards,


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
Baum*   joins as new member
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 27, 2015)

Very awesome to see all the great new members coming to the best damn World Community Grid team in the WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 


*@Antykain* joins from Crunching@EVGA


Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2015)

Welcome to the Team @Antykain !


----------



## Deelron (Feb 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Welcome welcome, pleasure to have you all!
> 
> @st2000, @Deelron, @peche




*Makes quiet crunching sounds.*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2015)

Deelron said:


> *Makes quiet crunching sounds.*


Two of my cruncher's are desktops, not so quiet Crunching sounds.

I have 3 more in the works. I may have to wear earplugs to bed, after that!


----------



## Baum (Feb 28, 2015)

^^ Hello everyone crunching along... should call it fan "test"... some of my systems are down because of dead fans ^^


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
@Para_Franck   joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*


----------



## Pan (Mar 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team Today*....
> 
> *st2000* joins as new member
> *pan1* joins as new member
> ...




Hello everyone!

I'm pan1 on WCG as you may have guessed, usually just lurking on the site but i figured i could get into the crunching game with you guys.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2015)

Pan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm pan1 on WCG as you may have guessed, usually just lurking on the site but i figured i could get into the crunching game with you guys.



Welcome Pan, pleasure to have you with us! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> *
> @Para_Franck   joins as new member
> 
> ...



Just got back home, checking on the computer, everything is still running good. Let the crunching continue!

Montreal Canadians beat the Toronto Maple Leafs, so it really was a good night out!

I have been on and off the TPU for the past many years, I decided to join on this Crunching challenge to support TPU, they have been a great resource for me.

Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 1, 2015)

Not sure how this is possible, but I have 8 jobs working at the same time, but my system performance information tool only shows 4 treads being used.... Maybe this is why my cpu does not get very hot? I did go in my BOINC options and ask for 100% cpu usage.


----------



## Norton (Mar 10, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
Heaven7_II (@Heaven7)   joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 


Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> Not sure how this is possible, but I have 8 jobs working at the same time, but my system performance information tool only shows 4 treads being used.... Maybe this is why my cpu does not get very hot? I did go in my BOINC options and ask for 100% cpu usage.


You must have a quad core CPU with Hyperthreading, so all 8 are being used.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> You must have a quad core CPU with Hyperthreading, so all 8 are being used.


But it only shows 4 and 50% cpu usage, but it works on 8 WU at the same time.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> *
> Heaven7_II (@Heaven7)   joins as new member
> 
> ...


Hi everybody!  What a great project... I'm so glad to be able to contribute. It's running fine and I'm sure the WCG will stay with me for a long time.  Happy crunching!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2015)

Para_Franck said:


> But it only shows 4 and 50% cpu usage, but it works on 8 WU at the same time.


I don't know if anyone has covered this with you, but have you gone to advanced view?

From simple view, click on 'view' and then 'advanced view'.  Then under the 'tools' menu option click 'computing preferences' and you should see something like this.





select the first tab and the then set the last 2 items to 100%


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I don't know if anyone has covered this with you, but have you gone to advanced view?
> 
> From simple view, click on 'view' and then 'advanced view'.  Then under the 'tools' menu option click 'computing preferences' and you should see something like this.
> 
> ...



Thanks, set "while processor usage is less than..." to zero. Default was 50.


----------



## Para_Franck (Mar 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I don't know if anyone has covered this with you, but have you gone to advanced view?
> 
> From simple view, click on 'view' and then 'advanced view'.  Then under the 'tools' menu option click 'computing preferences' and you should see something like this.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I already did that, on day 1. It is just weird that the windows performance thing only shows 4 treads and 50% being used, but I am crunching 8 jobs at the same time. I can snap shot proof when I get home, if you want.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 10, 2015)

No proof required.  Check your disk and memory usage tab.  The only other thing that I've seen that causes wu's to be suspended is setting memory usage too low.  In fact, I have mine set to 2% when the computer is in use because for some types of wu's, that was the only way I could keep the machine from lagging when I was on it.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wanted to tell you that everything's running really great here. I'm well into my second day of crunching and there's absolutely nothing for me to be worried about. I increased the allowed CPU load to 90 percent, CPU temps are 69/79 degrees C max (CPU 0's exhaust passes through CPU1's cooler, therefore the difference). Nothing at all seems to affect the performance of my standard tasks a bit, so I'll keep crunching 24/7 for some time, unless some of my occasional CPU consuming tasks have to be done, however there are none to do at the moment  So, it'll be crunchin' all the way in the meantime...  Let's see how it works!


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

nice ! keep it working @Heaven7 , i had to repaste my processor today, so i suspended crunching today on work computer for a while, 
now im back to the game .........!

By the way, peche passed 20K !

Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> nice ! keep it working @Heaven7 , i had to repaste my processor today, so i suspended crunching today on work computer for a while,
> now im back to the game .........!
> 
> By the way, peche passed 20K !
> ...


Thanks, peche - I read about that!  Silly question - what did you mean by "re-pasting" ? A new thermal compound? If so, which one is it???


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

@Heaven7  correct i used coolermaster Ice Fusion, i had a flask for repasting work computers, my old TIm was like a year and half old, on a computer that  works almost 27/4 365 days per year, so it was overheating a bit, also since monday i was working on thermal throthling mode, i will have to save some money for a decent aftermarket cooler...

Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 11, 2015)

Good to know!  Don't want to stray from the topic - it's all about crunching here, alright? Just one thing - what's wrong with your avatar? It's blank! It happened to me before - best upload it again, I liked the one you had


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Just wanted to tell you that everything's running really great here. I'm well into my second day of crunching and there's absolutely nothing for me to be worried about. I increased the allowed CPU load to 90 percent, CPU temps are 69/79 degrees C max (CPU 0's exhaust passes through CPU1's cooler, therefore the difference). Nothing at all seems to affect the performance of my standard tasks a bit, so I'll keep crunching 24/7 for some time, unless some of my occasional CPU consuming tasks have to be done, however there are none to do at the moment  So, it'll be crunchin' all the way in the meantime...  Let's see how it works!



Very awesome to hear. The Team always appreciates a few more (in your case not so few) threads for the Grid!  

With 100% CPU usage, my pcs work fine, other than a few programs like Word or some Adobe things. Other that, everything works just peachy.


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> @Heaven7  correct i used coolermaster Ice Fusion, i had a flask for repasting work computers, my old TIm was like a year and half old, on a computer that  works almost 27/4 365 days per year, so it was overheating a bit, also since monday i was working on thermal throthling mode, i will have to save some money for a decent aftermarket cooler...
> 
> Regards,



Correct all here is about crunching .. but new members!
HEre you can find infinte topics and threads about crunching take a look:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/


pretty weird!
im able to see all avatars... even my own ..




Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Very awesome to hear. The Team always appreciates a few more (in your case not so few) threads for the Grid!
> 
> With 100% CPU usage, my pcs work fine, other than a few programs like Word or some Adobe things. Other that, everything works just peachy.


Thank you!  I only use WordPad , so this shouldn't be an issue. No Adobe stuff here either, I'll give that 100% load a try!  Crrrrruuunch.....


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> pretty weird!
> im able to see all avatars... even my own ..


Must be my system playing tricks on me while crunching...  Thanks for the link!


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Must be my system playing tricks on me while crunching...  Thanks for the link!


problem still?
are you able to see other people avatars?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thank you!  I only use WordPad , so this shouldn't be an issue. No Adobe stuff here either, I'll give that 100% load a try!  Crrrrruuunch.....



Up to you. Even at 90%, that's a nice crunch, and with all those threads, that's beast! 

If you go for 100%, just keep an eye on temps, but I'm not familiar with those CPU's as to what's safe and what you want to be under.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> problem still?
> are you able to see other people avatars?


Yes, all of them, except yours. It's probably only my browser config or something. Please don't worry about it


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Up to you. Even at 90%, that's a nice crunch, and with all those threads, that's beast!
> 
> If you go for 100%, just keep an eye on temps, but I'm not familiar with those CPU's as to what's safe and what you want to be under.


Well, I'd like to stay below 80° C, if possible. This should be a convenient temperature IMO, as many other components of my system (chipset coolers and especially the PCIe-SSDs produce the most heat by far and will affect the CPU coolers in the process. Actually, I'm heating up my apartment now by ways of crunching - my old electric heater has been turned off for good!  CPU temps are really well within the limits, as you can see here:






Looks like I'm safe for now. As long as there is nothing else I have to do with my system, it'll crunch 24/7!


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

well i preffer HWinfo 64 for temps monitoring!
here are my temps for today, i did thermal repaste this morning, like 4 hours ago!











completely satisfied with the new results!


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 11, 2015)

peche said:


> well i preffer HWinfo 64 for temps monitoring!
> here are my temps for today, i did thermal repaste this morning, like 4 hours ago!
> 
> View attachment 63310
> ...


Is your i7 overclocked? You are hitting 90c which i think it's a bit high. What where your load temps before?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Well, I'd like to stay below 80° C, if possible. This should be a convenient temperature IMO, as many other components of my system (chipset coolers and especially the PCIe-SSDs produce the most heat by far and will affect the CPU coolers in the process. Actually, I'm heating up my apartment now by ways of crunching - my old electric heater has been turned off for good!  CPU temps are really well within the limits, as you can see here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just gandered a google, and quick search shows the feeling of around 70C is safe max, maybe 80.  I'd try to stay below the 80 like you said.  Keep an eye on it and make sure it all works ok: no pc problems and no WU error issues.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I just gandered a google, and quick search shows the feeling of around 70C is safe max, maybe 80.  I'd try to stay below the 80 like you said.  Keep an eye on it and make sure it all works ok: no pc problems and no WU error issues.


I think it should be fine based on the Tj. Max. The Dell workstation with E5-1620 i was running during the challenge hit about 80-85C on the cores and the Tj max for that cpu is 97C

Edit: Well either that or Dell had inadequate cooling to this workstation which wouldn't be surprising


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Is your i7 overclocked? You are hitting 90c which i think it's a bit high. What where your load temps before?


is not... but is using the stock cooler...i have to save some money for a decent cooler, 
when i took the screenshots temps were high take a look of this graph:

Temps are up and down due core usage and shit... 




so .. stock cooler is safe for now, but i should improve.
Regards,


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 12, 2015)

peche said:


> is not... but is using the stock cooler...i have to save some money for a decent cooler,
> when i took the screenshots temps were high take a look of this graph:
> 
> Temps are up and down due core usage and shit...
> ...



For my FX-6300 both temps and cpu usage is pretty much constant. Make sure those dips are not of your cpu throttling because i see the minimum frequency of you i7 being registered at 1160MHz


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

cpu is not throttling take a look over here:

 

Temps are pretty intense... they move up and down because im runiing several tasks here because of my job,
Regards,


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

also here is a screenshot of the behavior before repasting...





You see the option:  "Core #X Thermal Throttling  on yes... 
i passed like a week working on throttling mode...
The minimum temps you seen on the other image are the values on computer on iddle at all...

Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 12, 2015)

peche said:


> well i preffer HWinfo 64 for temps monitoring!


Me too! If you're interested, you can check out my temps here: 



Spoiler: Take a look













peche said:


> is not... but is using the stock cooler...i have to save some money for a decent cooler


Your temps have already dropped quite a bit after repasting, but you need to get that new cooler ASAP! Then you'll be much better off. 

Aside from that, it appears there is a problem here! Looks like I ran out of stuff to crunch on!  BOINC Manager told me today "There is no work to be done for this project"  Can't be true, can it? Hope I didn't overlook something - I read this can happen at times, so to crunch on I selected another project, it works fine:






However, what's with this "Transfer" info here:






Is that new work to be done for the WCG? It was downloaded alright, but it doesn't show up in the "Tasks" tab. I really would prefer to crunch 24/7 for the WCG, so I hope that alternate project I chose to "fill the gap" didn't get some priority (like first run, first served), over the WCG. If it did, it'll be gone before it knows what hit it!  Please help...


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks for sharing @Heaven7 you computer is a asskicker  right?

i use to checked many sensors on my computer, also i gotta recognize that my stock cooler is not the best cooler,  even with arctic silver, gelid and indigo extreme this cooler is not efficent enough... but thats what he is .. a stock cooler... no more than that!

PD: you are moving fast on TPU team ranks ...!

Regards,


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 12, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks for sharing @Heaven7 you computer is a asskicker  right?
> 
> i use to checked many sensors on my computer, also i gotta recognize that my stock cooler is not the best cooler,  even with arctic silver, gelid and indigo extreme this cooler is not efficent enough... but thats what he is .. a stock cooler... no more than that!
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes it's a stock cooler and it does its job very well, from what I can see from the readings you provided. Buying a decent heatpipe CPU cooler for example is not expensive at all - save 40-50 bucks and you'll give your CPU a real treat, believe me!  Take care!
EDIT: Everything's fine again, lots of new stuff to crunch on here at the WCG - here I go...


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 12, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thanks, yes it's a stock cooler and it does its job very well, from what I can see from the readings you provided. Buying a decent heatpipe CPU cooler for example is not expensive at all - save 40-50 bucks and you'll give your CPU a real treat, believe me!  Take care!
> EDIT: Everything's fine again, lots of new stuff to crunch on here at the WCG - here I go...


For new machines it takes time until you get a steady flow of tasks. I know a workstation i used it took 3-4 hours of running 1-2 tasks at a time until it loaded up


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, they test your machine out before loading you up with wu's.


----------



## Heaven7 (Mar 12, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> For new machines it takes time until you get a steady flow of tasks. I know a workstation i used it took 3-4 hours of running 1-2 tasks at a time until it loaded up





twilyth said:


> Yeah, they test your machine out before loading you up with wu's.


Very good info, thank you!


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thanks, yes it's a stock cooler and it does its job very well, from what I can see from the readings you provided. Buying a decent heatpipe CPU cooler for example is not expensive at all - save 40-50 bucks and you'll give your CPU a real treat, believe me!  Take care!
> EDIT: Everything's fine again, lots of new stuff to crunch on here at the WCG - here I go...


i would im saving some money to see if i can get a coolermaster hyper 212 evo, 

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Mar 15, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
@DinaAngel  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## FireFox (Mar 15, 2015)

Welcome on Board @DinaAngel


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2015)

Long time no speak @DinaAngel, welcome aboard!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Long time no speak @DinaAngel, welcome aboard!


Thanks everyone!!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*

@CTMxGMG joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 18, 2015)

okei guys, i ordered a refrigerator water chiller so i could crunch!


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> okei guys, i ordered a refrigerator water chiller so i could crunch!


Does that use a peltier cooler?  Are those reliable?  How many watts does it draw.  Do you have a link?

Thanks.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

@CTMxGMG


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 18, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Does that use a peltier cooler?  Are those reliable?  How many watts does it draw.  Do you have a link?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/dc-750-refrigerated-cooler
it draws 300-400 watts
its using same as your fridge uses to cool. same as phase changers too or your freezer.
its using the R134a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane

i will use it as a dedicated loop to cpu, one guy on overclock.net got his 3930k at 5.2ghz 24/7 use.
maximum he got in temps was 78 Celsius on max load with chiller water temp set to 18 Celsius

http://www.overclock.net/t/1412175/d-d-dc750-chiller


----------



## Bow (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the team


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2015)

Bow said:


> Welcome to the team


Allow me to correct you
Super Team


----------



## twilyth (Mar 18, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/dc-750-refrigerated-cooler
> it draws 300-400 watts
> its using same as your fridge uses to cool. same as phase changers too or your freezer.
> its using the R134a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane
> ...


I've never even heard of fish coolers.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
@Folgore joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
ThugXeon (aka @CAPSLOCKSTUCK) joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi....it's only me.



Spoiler


----------



## Bow (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome to the team


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 
*
swhite4784 (aka @Shane White) joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2015)

Welcome @Shane White to the Team, a pleasure to have another high Roller!


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 17, 2015)

Wilkommen.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

Croeso.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey new guys, don't be shy - we don't bite.  Just remember to put the food in your open palm when trying to feed us and you'll be fine.

Hop on to say hi.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 20, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/dc-750-refrigerated-cooler
> it draws 300-400 watts
> its using same as your fridge uses to cool. same as phase changers too or your freezer.
> its using the R134a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane
> ...


Methinks, the DC300 would do the job of cooling a computer. And more efficiently, at only 0.8 amps.

http://www.theaquariumsolution.com/dc-300-refrigerated-cooler


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*sarias joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2015)

Shweet, new member! Welcome aboard @sarias, it's a pleasure to have you.


----------



## peche (May 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> 
> *sarias joins as new member*
> *
> ...



i've recruited her!!!!
she is from the office... crunching from a macbook!


----------



## Norton (May 31, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@ShiBDiB  joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2015)

Welcome to the Team @ShiBDiB, pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Welcome to the Team @ShiBDiB, pleasure to have you aboard!



Thanks, got it setup on my main machine to run when idle, adding in my 2 servers at some point tonight.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, @ShiBDiB , and a big welcome!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 2, 2015)

Have all 3 machines runnings now


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*Bobvsmachine joins from HardOCP*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 4, 2015)

Welcome to the team *bobvsmachine*, pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome Bob!! It's good to have you aboard!!


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team*.... 

*@wotevajjjj  joins as new member on 6/12*
*
@Basard  joins as new member on 6/13

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*
Sorry for the delay... the last few days have been a little hectic


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome @wotevajjjj and @Basard, pleasure to have you both aboard!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 15, 2015)

Our little family is growing.  I think the house might need an addition.  Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2015)

The House on 7th Street is a Building full of Condo's!! Plenty of room for everyone!!

If we can keep it!


----------



## Norton (Jun 24, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@Onderon  joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Onderon (Jun 24, 2015)

yay hello everyone, i've been folding constantly with my 750ti, at the moment i am trying to see how to boost my crunching power with my q6600 im getting like 300 points a day  on boink.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@bytr joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2015)

Welcome to the team *@bytr*, pleasure to have you!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 5, 2015)

Welcome @bytr


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*MadDogTen joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome to the team *@MadDogTen*, we looklook forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome to all our Newest Members!!

I mean THAT!! It shows you are smart, by choosing THIS Team,

The *BEST TEAM* in the_* known Universe!!

*_


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, I have not been here for much lately. I will need a few days from the 29th onwards in order to see whether the Win10 upgrade has been successful. After that I will start crunching again on 1 or 2 cores.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member joined the Team Yesterday*.... 

*@Rezza  joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

*


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2015)

*Welcome to the Team @Rezza !!! *

Thanks for catching @manofthem


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## Norton (Aug 27, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today Yesterday*.... 

*@n0tiert  joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member joined the Team Yesterday*.... 

*@Blue-Knight joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our *Team thread*  for any questions or general discussion:


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance


Hi!



manofthem said:


> @Blue-Knight joins as new member


How did you know that?

My nickname there is different: Blue_Knight 



manofthem said:


> Welcome to the Team!!!


Thank you!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> How did you know that?
> ...


Matt is pretty clever--he probably noticed Blue_Knight vs Blue-Knight and made a logical inference 

Anyways, welcome aboard!  Any questions please ask!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> How did you know that?
> 
> My nickname there is different: Blue_Knight



Oh we know....










But in seriouslyness, *Free-DC* does a good job reporting the new members.  Not only does it list new members, but the *Milestones* tell us so too, as shown in the second pic below. 












Edit: Kai beat me to it 

But yeah, I went out on a leap with the '_' and '-' 

All this silliness aside, welcome!


----------



## stevorob (Sep 11, 2015)

Just wanted to post in and say that I joined the team earlier today.  

I've got my 4690k going, and aside from gaming, I'll probably let the client run 24/7.  My wife uses her rig more than I do, so I probably won't be able to crunch much on it.  The downstairs HTPC is also used quite alot too.  I've got some parts to almost put another rig together to run as a dedicated cruncher so hopefully I can have that going soon to help out.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 11, 2015)

@stevorob


----------



## twilyth (Sep 11, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Just wanted to post in and say that I joined the team earlier today.
> 
> I've got my 4690k going, and aside from gaming, I'll probably let the client run 24/7.  My wife uses her rig more than I do, so I probably won't be able to crunch much on it.  The downstairs HTPC is also used quite alot too.  I've got some parts to almost put another rig together to run as a dedicated cruncher so hopefully I can have that going soon to help out.


That's wonderful.  Thanks for joining our team.  For as much as we make a big deal out of things like team and individual stats, what really matters is having a good group of people committed to the ideals behind WCG.


----------



## stevorob (Sep 11, 2015)

twilyth said:


> That's wonderful.  Thanks for joining our team.  For as much as we make a big deal out of things like team and individual stats, what really matters is having a good group of people committed to the ideals behind WCG.



I have lost family to cancer, and there wasn't much I could do at the time.  Not really sure why I haven't started this sooner.  

I'd also like to see something come through for Alzheimer's... its an awful thing to see  ...


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Just wanted to post in and say that I joined the team earlier today.
> 
> I've got my 4690k going, and aside from gaming, I'll probably let the client run 24/7.  My wife uses her rig more than I do, so I probably won't be able to crunch much on it.  The downstairs HTPC is also used quite alot too.  I've got some parts to almost put another rig together to run as a dedicated cruncher so hopefully I can have that going soon to help out.



Welcome aboard and thanks for helping out!


stevorob said:


> I have lost family to cancer, and there wasn't much I could do at the time.  Not really sure why I haven't started this sooner.
> 
> I'd also *like to see something come through for Alzheimer's... its an awful thing to see * ...



My father in-law suffered through that and we witnessed it first hand... now my grandmother  

Remember- the research you do is important even if it doesn't help a cause near to your heart. Your work frees up resources for other projects  



twilyth said:


> That's wonderful.  Thanks for joining our team.  For as much as we make a big deal out of things like team and individual stats, *what really matters is having a good group of people committed to the ideals behind WCG*.



Well said!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 11, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I have lost family to cancer, and there wasn't much I could do at the time.  Not really sure why I haven't started this sooner.
> 
> I'd also like to see something come through for Alzheimer's... its an awful thing to see  ...


Welcome aboard!  It's a pleasure to have you on the Team!  Please ask if we can help with anything


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I'd also like to see something come through for Alzheimer's... its an awful thing to see  ...





Norton said:


> My father in-law suffered through that and we witnessed it first hand... now my grandmother


I'm worried that I'm headed that way myself sometimes, as bad as my memory is.  Fortunately I don't know of anyone else in the family who has had it, but I know my grandmother had some bouts of dementia in her later years.

On a more positive note: welcome to the team!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2015)

Welcome @stevorob, very nice to have you aboard! 



stevorob said:


> Not really sure why I haven't started this sooner.



Eh, we all feel/have felt like that. No worries, just think ahead about the good that is be done, and that gives plenty of work to do.


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@stevorob  joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

FYI- we know you already joined up but we use the FreeDC website info to make it "official" 

Links:
Team page:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175

Info on when members join, etc:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=movement&proj=bwcg&team=22175


*


----------



## Bow (Sep 12, 2015)

Welcome to the team


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I'd also like to see something come through for Alzheimer's... its an awful thing to see  ...


F@H is working on that...Easy setup for Folding@home


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today Yesterday*.... 

*@Silvertigo joins as new member*
*
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2015)

Welcome to the Team @Silvertigo, a pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today!.... 

@Alex25  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today!.... 

polhemoth* joins as new member
* note- please post with your TPU forum user name if you see this!
Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2015)

@polhemoth


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today!.... 

@silentbogo joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome to the team @silentbogo


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today!.... 

@The Foldinator  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2015)

Welcome to the team @The Foldinator, pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 8, 2015)

EDIT i posted this earlier but in the wrong section, no idea how that happened,
anyway..



TPU F@H introduction The_Foldinator.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...rs-post-here-first.88193/page-28#post-3367067







Ray...


----------



## xvi (Nov 10, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> All the best, Ray...


Welcome to the forums! Sounds like you've done this before, but if any questions pop up, let us know! Our members have some experience with advanced WCG/F@H setups and tweaking.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Welcome to the forums! Sounds like you've done this before, but if any questions pop up, let us know! Our members have some experience with advanced WCG/F@H setups and tweaking.


Thank you sir.
I am indeed not new to this, started a new F@H name and nick for a complete new(F@H)/WCG start and have been active on forums for years now..

just couldn't find a "Team" and was about to give up and just Fold without a team,
then my GpuZ said, *HEY you NEED to UPGRADE* and then it HIT me TPU.



It's slowly coming together..
need to change some fans from left to right(clean it up) so PPD(FAH/WCG) will be a bit of a JojO..


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> just couldn't find a "Team" and was about to give up and just Fold without a team,
> then my GpuZ said, *HEY you NEED to UPGRADE* and then it HIT me TPU



Oh that is just awesome!


----------



## xvi (Nov 11, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Thank you sir.
> I am indeed not new to this, started a new F@H name and nick for a complete new(F@H)/WCG start and have been active on forums for years now..


Well, I mean welcome to our forums then. 


The Foldinator said:


> It's slowly coming together..
> need to change some fans from left to right(clean it up) so PPD(FAH/WCG) will be a bit of a JojO..


That's quite the bench you have there. 
If you're so inclined, I'd certainly be interested to see it over in the "Show Off Your WCG Farm" thread and/or my personal favorite, the "How Efficient Is Your Cruncher" thread (if you have a wattage meter).


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2015)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today!.... 

@LightningJR  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome to the team @LightningJR, pleasure to have you aboard


----------



## stevorob (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome @LightningJR


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 26, 2015)

Keepin my room nice n' toasty.  

Any quick tips? Any wise words to give me?


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> Keepin my room nice n' toasty.
> 
> *Any quick tips? Any wise words to give me?*



These are your stats from FreeDC:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=992466

Tip #001- 7 WCG points= 1 FreeDC point
Tip #002- If you want to see your rig stats on FreeDC you need to log into your WCG account and enable the "Show hosts" check box on your settings page
Anything else you need you visit our Team thread or PM one of your Team members


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2015)

Norton said:


> These are your stats from FreeDC:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=992466
> 
> Tip #001- 7 WCG points= 1 FreeDC point
> ...



Tip #3: don't freak out about PPD; wait about a week to get spooled up before gauging anything. 

Tip #4: rockout the crunch!


----------



## Bow (Nov 27, 2015)

*@LightningJR*
*Welcome to the team *


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2015)

_*Ferrum Master*_ joins as new!  Welcome aboard, and let drop by to say hi at some point


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome to the team @Ferrum Master, pleasure to have you aboard!


----------



## Bow (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome to the team


----------



## stevorob (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome, @Ferrum Master


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh hi mates... 
I have setup an old android phone... put it on crunching 24/7. Well it was just lying around around, why not to let him do something worthy! It maybe be not fast, but at least it does something


----------



## Norton (Dec 5, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Oh hi mates...
> I have setup an old android phone... put it on crunching 24/7. Well it was just lying around around, why not to let him do something worthy! It maybe be not fast, but at least it does something



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bow (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Oh hi mates...
> I have setup an old android phone... put it on crunching 24/7. Well it was just lying around around, why not to let him do something worthy! It maybe be not fast, but at least it does something


Based on what my 3930k @ 4.5GHz does I bet your 3960X would do a damn fine job too!


----------



## Norton (Jan 7, 2016)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@DarthBaggins  joins from Overclock.net*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## stevorob (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome @DarthBaggins !


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the welcoming   just crunching away and awaiting completion on some projects

Crunchy


----------



## manofthem (Jan 8, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Thanks for the welcoming   just crunching away and awaiting completion on some projects
> 
> Crunchy



Well it's a pleasure to have you, no doubt!  

BTW, love the epic Lego background


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Thanks for the welcoming   just crunching away and awaiting completion on some projects
> 
> Crunchy


Nice speed on the 5930k 
Definitely running through those WUs faster than on my 3930k (4.48GHz)


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, it's about to eat through 6 more projects w/in the hour too  (last 2 I completed dropped 32k in points Woot Woot), ok really can't wait to snag a 6950x


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome



DarthBaggins said:


> Thanks, it's about to eat through 6 more projects w/in the hour too  (last 2 I completed dropped 32k in points Woot Woot), ok really can't wait to snag a 6950x



I have similar plans. My next upgrade will be to the 6930k, or whatever the 5930k is replaced by.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome to the gang.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2016)

*Another New WCG-TPU Team member joins the Team Today*. 

*@cameronh779 (re)joins as a new-ish member *

*Welcome to the Team!!! 
*

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2016)

Rejoins, if I'm not mistaken. Welcome!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2016)

If it's not apparent, I'm back lol.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 9, 2016)

xvi said:


> Rejoins, if I'm not mistaken. Welcome!



Emm, that I don't know... Free-DC lists him as new but beyond that, Ive no idea


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Emm, that I don't know... Free-DC lists him as new but beyond that, Ive no idea


Pretty sure it says Joins as New when they aren't leaving from another team


----------



## xvi (Jan 9, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Emm, that I don't know... Free-DC lists him as new but beyond that, Ive no idea


Cameronh made a post here that explains. Name and avatar looked familiar too.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 10, 2016)

xvi said:


> Cameronh made a post here that explains. Name and avatar looked familiar too.



Thanks. Edited my post above


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2016)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today Yesterday!.... 

@Sasqui  joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*
P.S. Apologies for missing this yesterday... long hours at work this week


----------



## stevorob (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome @Sasqui !


----------



## Countryside (Jan 30, 2016)

To all new joiners and re-joiners.

“Once again...welcome to my house. Come freely. Go safely; and leave something of the happiness you bring.”

Bram Stoker


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2016)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today Yesterday!....
> 
> @Sasqui  joins as new member
> 
> ...



Thanks!  ...for that and the help from you and others getting up and running.  With one interruption to install a shiny new ASUS DVD drive, its been running for about 60 hours.

For those who may not know, the MB CPU and cooler being used were graciously donated in memorial of Kreij and won in giveaway here.  It was given to my 15 yr old for a father-son build... with the caveat it'd be used for crunching and/or folding when he's not on it.  So here we are


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2016)

*New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team!.... 

@npgrigori joins as new member Today!


Also....


@Ciuperca Alexandru  joined from Team Romania on 1/28/2016!


Welcome to the Team!!! 


Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
*


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2016)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team!....
> 
> @npgrigori joins as new member Today!
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

*WCG-TPU Team member- rejoins the Team!.... *

*Welcome back to @peche !!! 
*


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2016)

Norton said:


> *WCG-TPU Team member- rejoins the Team!.... *
> 
> *Welcome back to @peche !!! *


thanks captain crunch as much as i could! 
best wishes for everyone here!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey @peche, welcome back buddy!


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hey @peche, welcome back buddy!


sup lad, really missed my old crunching crew!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2016)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@jboydgolfer joins as a new member*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2016)

i joined last year in november... where u been?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome to see you on board @jboydgolfer, a very warm welcome!!! 



jboydgolfer said:


> i joined last year in november... where u been?


Not according to Free-DC


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i joined last year in november... where u been?


lol.....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2016)

i Really wish i could put some of the 970's to use....or the other GPU's...

what should i set to work on ? ... im running Cancer mapping now.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i joined last year in november... where u been?


See below



manofthem said:


> Awesome to see you on board @jboydgolferNot according to Free-DC


Not "official" until your first result is validated 

Your stats:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=989682


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 22, 2016)

@jboydgolfer Welcome bud


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

thanks for the warm welcome....and .....
using Teamviewer to manage another PC in the house to double team the job @ hand


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> thanks for the warm welcome....and .....
> using Teamviewer to manage another PC in the house to double team the job @ hand



Good call. I use TeamViewer all the time to monitor the pcs. I especially love it because I have the app on my phone so I can log in remotely to the pcs from wherever


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

oooo... too bad i have a terrible fear of cell phones.

@manofthem
it was odd using it tbh...i was half expecting a voice , with an indian accent(named "kevin", or "Bill", or "steven") to start trying to walk me through holding down the "flag" key, while pressing "R" to show me the Task manager, and how it is filled with "Wirus's"


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @manofthem
> it was odd using it tbh...i was half expecting a voice , with an indian accent(named "kevin", or "Bill", or "steven") to start trying to walk me through holding down the "flag" key, while pressing "R" to show me the Task manager, and how it is filled with "Wirus's"



Funny you mention that because I saw a video on yt about scammers, and it was an Indian guy telling the guy to install TeamViewer.  But really it's a beautiful tool that comes in handy time and again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Funny you mention that because I saw a video on yt about scammers, and it was an Indian guy telling the guy to install TeamViewer.  But really it's a beautiful tool that comes in handy time and again.




yeah i love watching those videos...theres Just shy of a billion of 'em. It blows my mind how those scams EVER work, either the windows ones, or the IRS ones...A person would need to be under the assumption that the US IRS was bursting @ the seams with indians for those scams to EVER work...when in reality, id be surprised if there is even one hindu working for the IRS ... 

And just for those who may feel im a bit insensitive, i have no issue with the hindu religion, its simply a matter of opinion regarding the ACTUAL number of hindu's who work for the irs, since based on those scam calls ONLY hindus work there.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> when in reality, id be surprised if there is even one hindu working for the IRS ...










OK sorry, this is my last off topic post  let's get back on topic before the hammer comes down on us


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> oooo... too bad i have a terrible fear of cell phones.
> 
> @manofthem
> it was odd using it tbh...i was half expecting a voice , with an indian accent(named "kevin", or "Bill", or "steven") to start trying to walk me through holding down the "flag" key, while pressing "R" to show me the Task manager, and how it is filled with "Wirus's"


I've had those calls too. I just play stupid and ask them things like "Oh, is that somewhere near the Apple key?"
Apple computers seem to confuse them.

More people need Lenny lines. (Reddit thread here)










Edit: Maybe we can get them to run WCG on THEIR PCs.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

xvi said:


> More people need Lenny lines.



this guy is great in the below video is great ... but @manofthem  is correct, i digress, back on topic  I told one of those indian guys who called me that i didnt even own a pc and it was like he went into an alternate reality....he actually told me "sir you DO have  a pc". I was like "dude im a 40 y/o man, i think id know if there were a pc in my home".....the call ended shortly thereafter.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> OK sorry, this is my last off topic post  let's get back on topic before the hammer comes down on us



Move the general discussion over here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2016)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@FYFI13 joins as a new member*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome aboard @FYFI13, very nice to have you crunching with us!


----------



## FYFI13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for warm welcome  Unfortunately, BOINC Manager keeps crashing on Ubuntu 16.04 so for now I'll be crunching on my main rig only. Perhaps issues will get fixed upon official 16.04 release at the end of this month.


----------



## T-Bob (Apr 20, 2016)

@FYFI13 Welcome to the team 


FYFI13 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for warm welcome  Unfortunately, BOINC Manager keeps crashing on Ubuntu 16.04 so for now I'll be crunching on my main rig only. Perhaps issues will get fixed upon official 16.04 release at the end of this month.


No worries bro, this kind of thing happens to us all from time to time


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2016)

New WCG blood joins the Team Today.... 


*@BlackSun59 and @Chomes join as new members*


Welcome to the Team! Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance 


And don't forget to drop by our Team Thread for any discussion or assistance.


----------



## Norton (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome to the Team @Chomes and @BlackSun59 

and thanks to @manofthem for posting!


----------



## BlackSun59 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yup. Had a long talk with myself after a failed CPU upgrade attempt and decided to wrap it up with F@H.
After nearly 12 years and just under 10,000,000 F@H points, and losing my original forum, I came here.
I listened and paid attention to you guys regarding WCG vs F@H on a CPU and decided that I needed/wanted a new challenge.
So here I am. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Bow (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Chubfish (May 10, 2016)

Hello I am new here


----------



## peche (May 10, 2016)

Chubfish said:


> Hello I am new here


welcome to the best team on this whole f*ckin world son 



Regards,


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

Chubfish said:


> Hello I am new here



Hi @Chubfish, we welcome you to the team! Switching over from team GÃ¶tenors?

Typically we wait for your results to be returned under our team as reported by Free-DC to make it official. 

Captain @Norton will post later on after the updates.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Captain @Norton will post later on after the updates.



*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@Chubfish joins from Team Goteburg*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Peter1986C (May 12, 2016)

Hello @Chubfish and welcome to the team!


----------



## Chubfish (May 12, 2016)

Thanks fellas! Feels fun to be in a team that's as active as you are!  I can guarantee several spelling errors on my part but hey what matter is the overall message hopefully and my contibution 
On sunday I am going on vacation for 2 weeks in Greece, after that ill get the crunching going again.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2016)

New WCG blood joined the Team Yesterday, July 4th.... 


*@x486 joins our Team from team The PCReview Crew II*


Welcome to the Team! Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance 


And don't forget to drop by our *Team Thread* for any discussion or assistance.


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *@x486 joins our Team from team The PCReview Crew II*


Welcome to the Team!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 7, 2016)

Welcome @x486


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2016)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*keithstark1 joins from Team- Dallas Fort Worth Texas*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2016)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@slozomby joins from Team- Ars Technica*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2016)

New WCG blood joined the Team Today 


*@infrared joins our Team *


Welcome to the Team! Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance.  And don't forget to drop by our *Team Thread* for any discussion or assistance.




And yeah, we know you were crunching, but it become official when Free-DC reports you as new and joined


----------



## infrared (Nov 11, 2016)

Hahaha, TY @manofthem


----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2016)

thanks for joining the world's best WCG team !
Also thanks to all crunchers here for making it so so epic team !






Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2017)

Let's join together for a Warm Welcome to:

*@Boatvan *who joins the TPU-WCG team today as a new member!


Join our team discussion for any questions, help, or go catch up with the members of the team 



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Let's join together for a Warm Welcome to:
> 
> *@Boatvan *who joins the TPU-WCG team today as a new member!
> 
> ...



Nice.. crunch, baby, crunch!!!  Nom, nom, nom nom nom nom... 

Welcome to the machine.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I acquired a Dell power edge R610 to screw around with at home. I dabbled with crunching before, but never had anything substantial to crunch with. I'm psyched to be part of the team!


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team *Today *3/11/2017!.... *

*@Killerdroid joins as new member

Welcome to the Team!!! 

Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance

*note- use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:*
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*

Apologies for the delay in posting your welcome... didn't notice until @manofthem posted a Milestone for you


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> *@Killerdroid joins as new member
> 
> Welcome to the Team!!! *
> 
> ...



Sorry I missed it too. I noticed it last night but man was I exhausted and it slipped my mind instantly... I'm becoming quite the forgetful type 


But welcome @Killerdroid, it's a pleasure to have you crunching and folding on our teams!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Sorry I missed it too. I noticed it last night but man was I exhausted and it slipped my mind instantly... I'm becoming quite the forgetful type
> 
> 
> But welcome @Killerdroid, it's a pleasure to have you crunching and folding on our teams!


Don't worry both off you. He is safely landed in the folding camp and was guided by BBB and me to you. I have high hopes for him


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team *Today *3/11/2017!.... *
> 
> *@Killerdroid joins as new member
> 
> ...



Many thanks Norton. No worries about the welcome. I'm always lurking in the shadows


----------



## Killerdroid (Mar 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Sorry I missed it too. I noticed it last night but man was I exhausted and it slipped my mind instantly... I'm becoming quite the forgetful type
> 
> 
> But welcome @Killerdroid, it's a pleasure to have you crunching and folding on our teams!




Many thanks


----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member(s)-join the Team Today*.... 

*RCM331 joins as a new member

and

RizeAllard joins from Prohardver Team!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@toastem2004 joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Mar 23, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@SimpleTECH joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today* *yesterday*.... 

*ltjws05 joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today* *yesterday*....
> 
> *ltjws05 joins as a new member!*
> 
> ...


*
@Lt_JWS is this you? *

Sorry I missed the connection in the name... was kinda tired when I did the post


----------



## Lt_JWS (Mar 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> *@Lt_JWS is this you? *
> 
> Sorry I missed the connection in the name... was kinda tired when I did the post


Yeah that's me, testing out the new Ryzen


----------



## Norton (Mar 26, 2017)

Lt_JWS said:


> Yeah that's me, testing out the new Ryzen


Awesome! 

@infrared is running an 1800X and getting really nice output from it!


----------



## infrared (Mar 26, 2017)

@Lt_JWS 

There's plenty more potential too  It's been down for at least a few hrs each day from crashes and time spent tweaking. It's down to 3.9ghz probably until the end of the challenge before I can get the newer bios flashed and dialed in properly. Every time I think I've got 4-4.1ghz rock solid it'll be fine for hours and then crash some time during the night! So annoying! ><


----------



## Silvertigo (May 12, 2017)

Hi fellas, just started crunching again. Apologies for my sudden departure, damn universe throwing up chaos my way..

xeon 1231v3 crunching for TPU again.  I`d love to add some more cores, the hardware itch is back


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@Zexio joins from Team Collective Scientific Research*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## twilyth (May 19, 2017)

Welcome @Zexio.  Feel free to poke around and ask any questions you might have.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team members-join the Team Today*.... 

*@RealNeil joins as a new member (5/29)

@MetalHornet joins as a new member (5/30)
Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Bow (May 30, 2017)

Welcome Inside the Electric Circus


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today Yesterday! *

*@DR4G00N (DR4G00NMX) from Team Crunching@EVGA*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@energy21* *joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*ozteam (@ozkisses) joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey @ozkisses


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2017)

Welcome to the best-est WCG Team in *'DA WORLD!*

@ozkisses Have you been Crunching or are you new to it?


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 24, 2017)

@Arjai I used to years ago and let everything run in the background until a new laptop came with a new job. I worked and forgot about it. A challenge was suggested at work recently so I suggested WCG because giving up chocolate was never going to be successful. So in answer to your question, I was relatively new to it a few years ago and new again to it now. I still have my training wheels on.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@Liquid Cool* *joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/*


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@RevoLand* *joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## Norton (Nov 4, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@phill* *joins from Phill's Team!!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## Bow (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome to the zoo


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-rejoins the Team Today*.... 

*schubaltz rejoins from Team #IBMPh80*

*Welcome back to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*blindfitter joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## phill (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome to the mad house Blindfitter   I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome @blindfitter!


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2017)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

*@BirdoSwaggins joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

FYI- you can find your stats here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> *New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*....
> 
> *@BirdoSwaggins *
> 
> ...


I was wondering where the best stats page was and where the pie came from, thank you


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to the teaam, @BirdoSwaggins.


----------



## blindfitter (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Team, Finally got my password to the forum sorted, thanks to W1zzard and any others who were involved. 

Looks like Found a new interest in crunching , as its all new to me, i'm a noob again, so i hope you won mind a few noonish questions on my quest to understand this new found game.

Phill123, Hi , we go back a bit used to bench in the past, now over that.  Had a couple of years modding and building water cooled rigs.

Now to start filling out some forms etc.


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2018)

@BirdoSwaggins welcome too the team 

@blindfitter Hi matey!!  So sorry I'd not been able to help with the password issues, been with Isabelle and been busy...  I'm glad all is sorted but looks like I'm going to be trying to keep ahead of you now!!   Like I said mate, you'll enjoy this better than benching


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 2, 2018)

cheers Phill, This crunching should be renamed to "PandorasBox" as its more complex if you want the ultimate efficient  machine, currently trawling  through the threads and members setups. 
Just put up an avatar, to remind me of Ln2 benching days and all those £'s vaporising 



BirdoSwaggins said:


> I was wondering where the best stats page was and where the pie came from, thank you





Peter1986C said:


> Welcome @blindfitter!


Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## phill (Jan 2, 2018)

I thought if you wanted reminders of that you could have just looked at that big beast you have sat next to you  lol


----------



## Bow (Jan 2, 2018)

Welcome to the team


----------



## Norton (Jan 24, 2018)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

* ToniT91 joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

FYI- you can find your stats here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2018)

Welcome to the team ToniT91!!


----------



## Bow (Jan 24, 2018)

Welcome aboard,


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2018)

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team Today*.... 

* AxelRun joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

FYI- you can find your stats here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome AxelRun and enjoy.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome to mad house AxelRun


----------



## phill (May 12, 2018)

I see someone new has joined - @KevinWoods   

I'm not sure if he's a member here but he must have joined from Facebook when I put up the posts there about the World Grid Computing    Welcome!!    I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2018)

phill said:


> I see someone new has joined - @KevinWoods


Thanks @phill - official welcome below

*New WCG-TPU Team member-joins the Team yesterday*.... 

* KevinWoods joins as a new member!*

*Welcome to the Team!!! *

*Stop by and say Hi when you have a chance*

**note- *use our Team thread for any questions or general discussion:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

FYI- you can find your stats here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=1066372


----------



## kenkickr (May 13, 2018)

Howdy KevinWoods. Welcome to team TPU.


----------



## phill (May 13, 2018)

I did wonder if I should have just copied and pasted that lol   Thanks @Norton


----------

